# Eastonmade Wood Splitter



## woodchipper95 (Dec 12, 2016)

Does anyone have any experience with one of these machines? I talked to the guy and he was very responsive and helpful. They design seems to be way better than all other 'buy-able' splitters.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hinerman (Dec 12, 2016)

Doesn't look cheap. I want to see that 12 way wedge in action. I wonder what tonnage it is running to push through that wedge.


----------



## Yarz (Dec 12, 2016)

The three models on their website use a 4" cylinder, so assuming 3000 psi, ~19 tons.. They have videos of a 6 way, but not the 12 way. Since it's not painted in that picture, it may be a custom job.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Dec 12, 2016)

Is there a video of that thing working? I don't even see it on their website. Must be a new model.


----------



## babybart (Dec 13, 2016)

Check YouTube, I watched them for almost an hour at work one night....!


----------



## woodchipper95 (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## woodchipper95 (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## woodchipper95 (Dec 13, 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/pg/eastonmadewoodsplitters/videos/?ref=page_internal


----------



## woodchipper95 (Dec 13, 2016)

He has videos of the 12 way on Facebook.


----------



## woodchipper95 (Dec 13, 2016)

The 12 way wedge is only suggested for the 38-40 splitter (not on the site yet).


----------



## Marshy (Dec 13, 2016)

The wedges are all offset so the splitter isn't making all of the splits at once. Smart idea.


----------



## woodchipper95 (Dec 13, 2016)

Marshy said:


> The wedges are all offset so the splitter isn't making all of the splits at once. Smart idea.


I absolutely love his designs. The cradle is the perfect height, it doesn't allow rounds to roll. The lift is bigger than a Timberwolf. The stabilizing leg is absolute genius!


----------



## woodchipper95 (Dec 13, 2016)

This video is very informative!


----------



## woodchipper95 (Dec 13, 2016)

The 5-11 now has a gx200 instead of the gx160.


----------



## jrider (Dec 13, 2016)

I have watched a few of his videos but can't find any posted from anyone but him...would like to though


----------



## dave_dj1 (Dec 13, 2016)

I was referring to the 12 way in action, I watched all the videos I could on youtube the other day and not one of it in operation. Definitely looks to be a well built unit though.


----------



## woodchipper95 (Dec 13, 2016)

dave_dj1 said:


> I was referring to the 12 way in action, I watched all the videos I could on youtube the other day and not one of it in operation. Definitely looks to be a well built unit though.


He has videos of the 12 way... on his Facebook.


----------



## woodchipper95 (Dec 13, 2016)

jrider said:


> I have watched a few of his videos but can't find any posted from anyone but him...would like to though


His father owns Bells Machining the people that mack Bell processors. He (Andrew) used to do all the electric and hydraulic work there. He now builds splitters. He said he has 120 units out.


----------



## woodchipper95 (Dec 13, 2016)

<iframe src="https://www.facebook.com/plugins/video.php?href=https://www.facebook.com/eastonmadewoodsplitters/videos/803935773081446/&show_text=0&width=400" width="400" height="400" style="border:none;overflow:hidden" scrolling="no" frameborder="0" allowTransparency="true" allowFullScreen="true"></iframe>


12 way at work.


----------



## woodchipper95 (Dec 13, 2016)

<iframe src="https://www.facebook.com/plugins/vi...videos/798001953674828/&show_text=0&width=560" width="560" height="315" style="border:none;overflow:hidden" scrolling="no" frameborder="0" allowTransparency="true" allowFullScreen="true"></iframe>

Another 12 way video


----------



## Mike Van (Dec 14, 2016)

I met him & saw their splitters demo'ed at the show in Bangor in 2015. Well made, you probably only buy it once in a lifetime, then give it to your kids or sell it when you go out of business.


----------



## sirbuildalot (Dec 14, 2016)

His splitters prices are better than Timberwolf and the machines appear to be built just as well, if not better. The cycle time on the big machine ( the 12-22) is better than a comparable TW5 or TW6. And at a much cheaper price too boot. Plus the goodies to make it as productive and usable as possible are included. Such as the 6 way wedge, table grate, log lift. I don't like how the table grate, 6 way, and log lift are optional upcharges on the TW5 and TW6. Im sorry, but for machines that size and at that pricepoint, it should be standard equipment. If I was looking for a hydraulic monster, I don't see how I could justify the extra cost of a Timberwolf.

How is the service at Eastonbuilt?


----------



## dave_dj1 (Dec 14, 2016)

Pretty impressive, thanks for the link.


----------



## woodchipper95 (Dec 14, 2016)

sirbuildalot said:


> His splitters prices are better than Timberwolf and the machines appear to be built just as well, if not better. The cycle time on the big machine ( the 12-22) is better than a comparable TW5 or TW6. And at a much cheaper price too boot. Plus the goodies to make it as productive and usable as possible are included. Such as the 6 way wedge, table grate, log lift. I don't like how the table grate, 6 way, and log lift are optional upcharges on the TW5 and TW6. Im sorry, but for machines that size and at that pricepoint, it should be standard equipment. If I was looking for a hydraulic monster, I don't see how I could justify the extra cost of a Timberwolf.
> 
> How is the service at Eastonbuilt?


I know, I don't think timberwolf is gonna keep up with a 12-22, let alone a 38-40. He uses an 8" beam on all the splitters... i literally talked to him for an hour while hunting the one day. Very responsive and helpful. He is based in Ontario though, but I bet he'd make it right if something went wrong.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff Lary (Dec 16, 2016)

Man that is some nice splitter.


----------



## jrider (Dec 17, 2016)

I really like that 8 way wedge.


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Dec 17, 2016)

No brand loyalty here. Love to run one of these splitters, with a three foot deep by five foot wide table on each side of the out feed table for resplitting, like airplane wings along side and behind the wedge. Clear the wedge with a second full round and pull the big pieces from the out feed onto the staging tables. That is a two man splitter. Needs a log lift on both sides, a ten gallon fuel tank, a cup holder on each side, and thirty cord of rounds. Jrider may have to upgrade. I've never been a fan of the TW wedge design. This one is nice. Narrow, adjustable, no cylinder in the way. TW's floating four-way wedge often gets lifted and pushed off.

Edit: The wings could be like a sliding table that could be pulled forward next to the beam when the log lift is down.


----------



## dancan (Dec 17, 2016)

His prices should be in cnd funds so minimum 25% instant discount for you Southerners .


----------



## woodchipper95 (Dec 17, 2016)

I would love to have a show down tw-5 vs 12-22! The cycle time is faster on the Eastonmade. Sure would make for some good fun!


----------



## sirbuildalot (Dec 17, 2016)

woodchipper95 said:


> I would love to have a show down tw-5 vs 12-22! The cycle time is faster on the Eastonmade. Sure would make for some good fun!



I don't see how any model Timberwolf could beat that model by Eastonmade. Whether its a TW5, TW5FC, TW6, TW7, I don't think it would keep up.


----------



## woodchipper95 (Dec 17, 2016)

sirbuildalot said:


> I don't see how any model Timberwolf could beat that model by Eastonmade. Whether its a TW5, TW5FC, TW6, TW7, I don't think it would keep up.


I agree. They are cheaper price wise too.


----------



## jrider (Dec 17, 2016)

Sandhill Crane said:


> No brand loyalty here. Love to run one of these splitters, with a three foot deep by five foot wide table on each side of the out feed table for resplitting, like airplane wings along side and behind the wedge. Clear the wedge with a second full round and pull the big pieces from the out feed onto the staging tables. That is a two man splitter. Needs a log lift on both sides, a ten gallon fuel tank, a cup holder on each side, and thirty cord of rounds. Jrider may have to upgrade. I've never been a fan of the TW wedge design. This one is nice. Narrow, adjustable, no cylinder in the way. TW's floating four-way wedge often gets lifted and pushed off.
> 
> Edit: The wings could be like a sliding table that could be pulled forward next to the beam when the log lift is down.


I am seriously thinking about it. Honestly though a big concern for me is no dealers. I'm a long way from Ontario. And unlike many guys in here, I'm not mr fix it. I am good at running equipment and breaking equipment but certainly not fixing equipment. Never had an inclination for it. My dad once told me in my younger years that my mechanical ability didn't go much further than opening a beer bottle! 
I do need a log lift though. Not ready to go through another summer of back problems but nowhere near ready to stop processing 100+ cords a year with my saw and splitter.


----------



## woodchipper95 (Dec 17, 2016)

jrider said:


> I am seriously thinking about it. Honestly though a big concern for me is no dealers. I'm a long way from Ontario. And unlike many guys in here, I'm not mr fix it. I am good at running equipment and breaking equipment but certainly not fixing equipment. Never had an inclination for it. My dad once told me in my younger years that my mechanical ability didn't go much further than opening a beer bottle!
> I do need a log lift though. Not ready to go through another summer of back problems but nowhere near ready to stop processing 100+ cords a year with my saw and splitter.


I'm sure there are people local to you that are pretty inclined when it comes to a basic machine like a splitter. There really isn't much to it. I'm in the same boat as you don't go past a oil and filter change on a vehicle. I'd encourage you to get in contact with him.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## sirbuildalot (Dec 17, 2016)

What model would you get?


----------



## woodchipper95 (Dec 17, 2016)

I woulf get a 12-22 comes with everything. The 9-16 is pretty close to the same price when you add everything that 12-22 comes with.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Dec 17, 2016)

TW is name brand, and that's one reason I guess I bought their splitter. No surprises. In hind site, that really doesn't mean much.

I pulled the TW to my wife's family cottage two different times, two hundred miles round trip each time. Pulled it over to a friends house to knock out some bigger stuff, five miles one way. Turning down his gravel drive and he starts waving his hands to stop. A clip pin had dropped out, allowing the log lift cylinder rod pin to drop out, and cylinder rod end was now plowing a trench in his drive about 20' long. The log lift itself was ratchet strapped to take the bounce out of it, or it to would have dropped as well. Since then all the clip pins have been replaced with cottor pins except on the main cylinder. 
Some paints gone but no damage done. The pin was up the drive another 100', but no clip pin. To me it is a design issue on machine that should have had all the bugs worked out by now. I did not report it to the company, so perhaps others have not either. If we had not found the pin three of us would have been dead in the water as far as splitting.

The point being: name brand doesn't mean crap. Eastonmade looks like a straight forward, get-er-done machine from this blog. Would love to see one and spend some time one-on-one, or maybe three-on-one.

So what is the price in US? Tax, duty, how does that work?


----------



## pajeepman (Dec 18, 2016)

12-22 ~$6375 usd

Sent from my SM-J320P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobbs (Dec 18, 2016)

I asked Andrew just a couple days ago he told me prices listed on the website are US dollars.


----------



## pajeepman (Dec 18, 2016)

So that puts 12-22 @$8499.

Sent from my SM-J320P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobbs (Dec 18, 2016)

That was my understanding. Shipping quote to a truck dock in St.Louis was $700

Dave


----------



## KiwiBro (Dec 18, 2016)

Sandhill Crane said:


> No brand loyalty here. Love to run one of these splitters, with a three foot deep by five foot wide table on each side of the out feed table for resplitting, like airplane wings along side and behind the wedge. Clear the wedge with a second full round and pull the big pieces from the out feed onto the staging tables. That is a two man splitter. Needs a log lift on both sides, a ten gallon fuel tank, a cup holder on each side, and thirty cord of rounds. Jrider may have to upgrade. I've never been a fan of the TW wedge design. This one is nice. Narrow, adjustable, no cylinder in the way. TW's floating four-way wedge often gets lifted and pushed off.
> 
> Edit: The wings could be like a sliding table that could be pulled forward next to the beam when the log lift is down.


Owning some Posch product, you may have seen the tray they had welded onto the back edge of the horizontal splitting knives on at least one of their splitter models? If that was set to a standard size of firewood and then a return bar welded off the top of the push plate that does an upside down "U" to pull the wood back into the splitting chamber, much like the Japa 435 does, then that's a pretty neat, low handling way of splitting wood.


----------



## jrider (Dec 18, 2016)

I would get the 12 without a doubt and I would pass extra for the 8 way wedge. That splitter could help me reach my goal of 150 cords in a year. Been stuck on 130 each of the last 2 years.


----------



## woodchipper95 (Dec 18, 2016)

jrider said:


> I would get the 12 without a doubt and I would pass extra for the 8 way wedge. That splitter could help me reach my goal of 150 cords in a year. Been stuck on 130 each of the last 2 years.


Do it! I bet it will get you there. The cradle and cycle time alone will get you the extra production. 12-22 full auto cycle place the round in the cradle, pull lever, and get your next piece or round ready to split!


----------



## muddstopper (Dec 18, 2016)

I like the looks of his machine, I cant compare it to any other commercial machine because I havent ever even seen a tw of any size. His 12way wedge is similar in design to the one I am putting on my processor, except I am using a circle instead of the flat bars. Hopefully, mine will work as wells as his seems to. My one concern with his design would be the backbone support he has for the 12way. With the blade always riding high against that backbone, I would fear metal fatigue and breakage sometime in the future. Another thing I noticed on some models is how the base cyl support is just welded to the top of the beam. Twelve way splits takes a lot of force,even if the wings are staggered. I would feel better if that back cyl mount was integrated into the beam instead of just welded to the top flange.


----------



## tla100 (Dec 18, 2016)

I think I could do 75% of mine with a 6 way. Heck of a splitter. Pretty decent price too.


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Dec 18, 2016)

KiwiBro said:


> Owning some Posch product, you may have seen the tray they had welded onto the back edge of the horizontal splitting knives on at least one of their splitter models? If that was set to a standard size of firewood and then a return bar welded off the top of the push plate that does an upside down "U" to pull the wood back into the splitting chamber, much like the Japa 435 does, then that's a pretty neat, low handling way of splitting wood.


I have seen what your speaking of with box wedge designs. Not as fast as the Eastonmade one stroke but then there is resplitting time. The box wedge is nice with no resplits and the auto reload bar pulling the round back on detent is tits.


----------



## woodchipper95 (Dec 18, 2016)

muddstopper said:


> I like the looks of his machine, I cant compare it to any other commercial machine because I havent ever even seen a tw of any size. His 12way wedge is similar in design to the one I am putting on my processor, except I am using a circle instead of the flat bars. Hopefully, mine will work as wells as his seems to. My one concern with his design would be the backbone support he has for the 12way. With the blade always riding high against that backbone, I would fear metal fatigue and breakage sometime in the future. Another thing I noticed on some models is how the base cyl support is just welded to the top of the beam. Twelve way splits takes a lot of force,even if the wings are staggered. I would feel better if that back cyl mount was integrated into the beam instead of just welded to the top flange.


The 12 way is only for the 38-40 splitter which he is still working on. I will faword your thoughts.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## woodchipper95 (Dec 18, 2016)

Sandhill Crane said:


> I have seen what your speaking of with box wedge designs. Not as fast as the Eastonmade one stroke but then there is resplitting time. The box wedge is nice with no resplits and the auto reload bar pulling the round back on detent is tits.


He has a box splitting wedge in the makes.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## milkie62 (Dec 22, 2016)

How is it splitting that much with a 4" cylinder ?


----------



## muddstopper (Dec 22, 2016)

The splitter with the box wedge uses a 6in bore cyl I was told. It is also build on a 10in 60lb Hbeam. You can message him thru facebook and he's pretty quick with replys.


----------



## woodworker501 (Dec 22, 2016)

A 4" cyl. and a 11 gpm pump on the 5-11. It must be the wedges.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi Guys,

A lot of it comes down to the design of the machine and the wedge. We run the 4" cylinder at 3000 psi. The wedges are an inch wide at the widest point so it doesnt try and pull the wood apart. The other wings are also staggered so they arent all trying to split at the same time.

heres a video of the box wedge. the wedges just pull in and out. really easy to change.


----------



## jrider (Jan 11, 2017)

What is the working height of your beam? I'm 6'2" and won't even consider buying a splitter where I have to spend half my time bent over.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 11, 2017)

33". I am 6'2 also. I find it comfortable. The log cradle is a roughly the height of my fingertips if I stand straight with my arms at my side. You can make it a little higher by moving the jack leg up a notch or 2.


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Jan 12, 2017)

I watched several of the Eastonmade YouTube videos. 
Andrew, you build a beautifully designed machine. 
Much more thought put in the overall design than the guys from Vermont. 
It's going to be harder to sell my TW-6 now. 
Thanks a lot buddy... (Just joking, but it is true.)


----------



## NSMaple1 (Jan 12, 2017)

That 6 way + auto cycle setup is a pretty smooth working rig.

Nice!


----------



## KiwiBro (Dec 15, 2017)

Just a quick bump. Andrew, it's about time someone took the box wedge to the next level - an adjustable open box. Well done. Less trash, less force but still adjustable-sized splits.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Dec 16, 2017)

That is one nice machine! If I was doing production firewood I would have one of those! I'm glad work wise that I don't have to split mine up quite so small. I cut all of mine 24" and anything under 6" doesn't get split or re split.


----------



## jwade (Dec 16, 2017)

design genius


----------



## CaseyForrest (Dec 16, 2017)

Id give up my SS for that. The wedge design is perfect.


----------



## GVS (Dec 17, 2017)

CaseyForrest said:


> Id give up my SS for that. The wedge design is perfect.


No doubt about it,it's a hell of a splitter!


----------



## Cody (Dec 17, 2017)

With that, and all the right size wood cut into rounds, I could process what I burn in one winter, in one weekend if not in one day.


----------



## Family Tree LLC (Dec 19, 2017)

Has anyone on here used a wolfe ridge splitter?


----------



## woodchipper95 (Dec 27, 2017)

Family Tree LLC said:


> Has anyone on here used a wolfe ridge splitter?


I haven't heard anything bad about them the easton made look like a simple fool proof design Andrew also uses some better valves and cylinders.


----------



## woodchipper95 (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## Ryan'smilling (Dec 27, 2017)

woodchipper95 said:


>





That is crazy fast. Personally, I'd rather it be a little slower and have a 4-way wedge, but different strokes for different folks I guess. It just seemed a little silly to see it get split in half so fast only to be pulled back again for a second go through the wedge. Kinda negates the quick cycle time IMO. Of course in wood that only needs split in half it'd be perfect.


----------



## muddstopper (Dec 27, 2017)

woodchipper95 said:


>



Noticed the little cyl with big rod. They use higher pressure parts to make tonnage/splitting force than any of the other manufacturer's


----------



## babybart (Dec 28, 2017)

Family Tree LLC said:


> Has anyone on here used a wolfe ridge splitter?



I think @Ryan'smilling has one, he has a post about it.


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Dec 28, 2017)

Family Tree LLC said:


> Has anyone on here used a wolfe ridge splitter?



Sorry I missed this earlier.



babybart said:


> I think @Ryan'smilling has one, he has a post about it.



Yes, I do. After seeing Sawyer Rob's three point Timberwolf I decided to go with a 36" splitter for my tractor. I called Timberwolf and priced one out. After recovering from the shock I remembered seeing Wolfe Ridge MFG splitters on our local Craigslist. I called him up, and the price he gave me was less than half of the Timberwolf price. 

Now, my splitter is pretty simple. No motor, no axle, no log lift, no hydraulic adjustment for the wedge, but it seems very well done. From what I've seen from his pictures, his standalone units are the real deal, and A LOT cheaper than most competitors. Also, he builds each splitter to order, so if you want anything specific, he can do that. Also, his lead time is pretty minimal. I think from the date I visited the shop and dropped off my deposit, it was 2 or 3 weeks until I had my machine. 

His stuff is definitely worth a close look.


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Dec 28, 2017)

Oh, almost forgot, here's a picture of mine. The powder coat shop messed up the accent color. It was supposed to be hot pink.  They would have redone it, but they offered a discount to keep it as it was. I wanted to get it home and running, and didn't mind the discount, so it's purple and orange, which is pretty nice.


@Family Tree LLC, I don't know whereabouts you are in Wisconsin, but if you want to chat on the phone or stop by for a gander, send me a PM.


----------



## woodchipper95 (Dec 28, 2017)

Ryan'smilling said:


> That is crazy fast. Personally, I'd rather it be a little slower and have a 4-way wedge, but different strokes for different folks I guess. It just seemed a little silly to see it get split in half so fast only to be pulled back again for a second go through the wedge. Kinda negates the quick cycle time IMO. Of course in wood that only needs split in half it'd be perfect.


He has 4 ways for them


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Dec 28, 2017)

woodchipper95 said:


> He has 4 ways for them



Now we're talking.


----------



## Bryan Dodge (Dec 19, 2018)

woodchipper95 said:


> View attachment 543003
> View attachment 543004
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with one of these machines? I talked to the guy and he was very responsive and helpful. They design seems to be way better than all other 'buy-able' splitters.
> ...


 Have experience, receipts, documentation along with photos, run as fast as you can. Andrew will answer you promptly and tell you everything you want and need to hear, he is a genuinely nice guy, the videos on youtube are exquisite and that's what sold me. I purchased without hesitation and this has been a very memorable experience to say the least.
I live in Illinois, 40 min south of Chicago "Elwood" and have a eastonmade splitter with a eastonmade conveyor onsite. Run as fast as you can!!!
I will begin to take the time out of my day once or twice a month for anyone that would like to visit the site for a free demo of the equipment, again I say run as fast as you can. I paid a premium and regret every minute of the day. I have photos, documentation along with direct correspondence with Andrew, again I say run as fast as you can. Andrew is aware of the structural issues and has proved his awareness of the structural issues by sending me photos of new frame design for splitter, again, I have photos, proof and direct correspondence from Andrew himself. 
I have approximately 120 hours on the machine 12/18/2018 and has been a disappointment ever since, again , I have proof and willing to show everyone. I will begin posting videos on youtube of actual equipment being used by actual employees and result are far from satisfactory. Downtime, repairs, etc. etc. etc. cost money, again I say run as fast as you can.
I offered eastonmade the opportunity to better there design and products by sending me a replacement splitter and conveyor while the splitter and conveyor I paid for went to the fabrication shop for modifications at my own expense and I would disclose necessary repairs, specs and design modifications to eastonmade. Andrew respectfully declined, great! Andrew stated he would send me a new frame, great, now I have to take more time out of my day, spend more of my money on top of the 20k I already spent to to fix his problems, again I started having issues at 49 hours, run as fast as you can. I was told replacement parts were on there way and I never received "damn post office" I was told to go to the local Honda dealer for repairs, I was told to look on the internet for replacement slides all this was within 75 hours of use. I have every right to be pissed, upset, angry due to all the issues that have I have personally experienced and he told me last week 12/17/2018 @10:30am and I quote "I think it may be best if you and I part ways" what a way to stand behind your product, hip hip hooray.
The model I currently own has structural issues, beware!!!! My current model has transport issues, beware!!!! My current model may have defective steel issues, beware, there is no reason why 3/4 plate steel is bending !!!! Taking to fab shop for metal testing results, will keep everyone posted. 
I have begun filming actual operational times along with documenting failures that coincide with the Honda hour meter. 
Follow on youtube or facebook, Bryan Dodge & eastonmade splitter. 
This will be very interesting.


----------



## Bryan Dodge (Dec 19, 2018)

Ryan'smilling said:


> Now we're talking.


stay away


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 19, 2018)

Bryan,

I have offered several times to repair your machine. I have assisted you on evenings and weekends. I have offered you full replacement cost on a larger unit. I have offered you a full update and replacement on the failed parts. All of which you have refused. Not quite sure what i could have done better or differently to satisfy you. If you do want the updated parts let me know as i am more than happy to look after you.


----------



## Bryan Dodge (Dec 19, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> Bryan,
> 
> I have offered several times to repair your machine. I have assisted you on evenings and weekends. I have offered you full replacement cost on a larger unit. I have offered you a full update and replacement on the failed parts. All of which you have refused. Not quite sure what i could have done better or differently to satisfy you. If you do want the updated parts let me know as i am more than happy to look after you.



You were not interested remember, I have all your emails! You stated "it was best to part ways", I have all your emails! You stated you were sending new slides after 50 hours, I have all your emails! I showed you3/4 inch plate steel that was bent and was told I put the wood in wrong or it was not cut flush?????? "WHAT"" But you were sending new edges due to a redesign. You never offered a replacement on a larger unit, you offered me a frame that would have costed me additional funds on top of the 20k that I already spent to switch over hydraulics, engine, etc, etc. More and More and More downtime. 
If you bought a new car from a dealer and you had structural issues and the dealer responded with, I will send you a new frame, good luck in the future, your response would be far worse than mine now.

Yes you respond promptly, not arguing that. I purchased your equipment, I have the receipts and the hour clock does exceed 121 hours as of today 12/19/2018 and it is less than a year old. 
I proposed to you a scenario that would have been ultimately in your favor where you could better your models with limited costs, better function-ability with limited costs, better transport design with limited costs, Quicker set-up times with limited costs. Your design on the splitter as well as the conveyor needs serious attention and I personally had several steel workers and fabrication shops look at unit to make it more productive without the downtime, you were not interested, I have the emails, all of them. A friend of mine personally knows a farmer that lost a finger due to a very similar design that you have on your equipment, he did sue the manufacturer and won. I was personally warned by a friend to watch myself for it doesn't happen to me. 
I have sent you the photos of a few incidents personally and have proof of each and every correspondence with you. It is a strain, physically and mentally to deal with equipment failures and downtime. You own a business and you know exactly what I'm talking about. 
I offered you that proposal, you weren't interested, I replied, are you absolutely sure, and you stated you were not interested. You would have gained actual insite, design mods and specs and virtually a few new design features that no one else offers, you were not interested.

I plan to use every social media outlet along with every Facebook contact I have and my friends Facebook contacts to make sure this doesn't happen to anyone else.
Please keep in mind, you stated it was best to part ways.


----------



## Waltzie (Dec 20, 2018)

Sometimes as a business owner one has to make the decision to utilize their time and resources to address things that are possible to control.

The man offered to assist you, and you just continued to *****.

Your lucky he is a polite Canadian, from the tone of your first post, it doesn’t appear you could handle a response from an American.

Welcome to Arboristsite.


----------



## KiwiBro (Dec 20, 2018)

Let's read specifics please. What failed, when, how, etc and on what model, etc.


----------



## Franny K (Dec 20, 2018)

Bryan Dodge said:


> A friend of mine personally knows a farmer that lost a finger due to a very similar design that you have on your equipment, he did sue the manufacturer and won. I was personally warned by a friend to watch myself for it doesn't happen to me.



Is this pertaining to the detent that enables the cylinder to extend without holding the hydraulic lever? It is kind of a rare feature on a hydraulic splitter, stand right there type. I know someone who lost part of a finger on a flywheel and rack and pinion kind with that feature. If you have employees and are concerned enough to post what I quote above modify the detent or the change the valve body.

I can see from the videos one would have to kind of understand when to use it as a single blade as opposed to all those multi splitting parts that move up and down.


----------



## Bryan Dodge (Dec 20, 2018)

woodchipper95 said:


> View attachment 543003
> View attachment 543004
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with one of these machines? I talked to the guy and he was very responsive and helpful. They design seems to be way better than all other 'buy-able' splitters.
> ...


Yes, run as fast as you can!


----------



## Mike Van (Dec 20, 2018)

So someone lost a finger with a wood splitter, sued & won? Wow, that drives up the cost of all equipment for all the rest of us that know & accept the risks of operating dangerous equipment. I'd buy an Eastonmade splitter anyday, you can wreck anything if you try hard enough.


----------



## Bryan Dodge (Dec 20, 2018)

KiwiBro said:


> Let's read specifics please. What failed, when, how, etc and on what model, etc.


I will have videos coming shortly, setting up a Facebook feed along with YouTube videos. Will let the videos speak for themselves. The modifications I will keep to myself, there is no reason why I would give the manufacturer free information, time is money, downtime is even more money. You definitely want to hold off until videos are released.


----------



## Bryan Dodge (Dec 20, 2018)

Mike Van said:


> I met him & saw their splitters demo'ed at the show in Bangor in 2015. Well made, you probably only buy it once in a lifetime, then give it to your kids or sell it when you go out of business.


 Not a lifetime, I am at 120 hours of operation now and results are far from satisfactory. I have to rent someone else's equipment to get caught up.


----------



## Bryan Dodge (Dec 20, 2018)

Bryan Dodge said:


> I will have videos coming shortly, setting up a Facebook feed along with YouTube videos. Will let the videos speak for themselves. The modifications I will keep to myself, there is no reason why I would give the manufacturer free information, time is money, downtime is even more money. You definitely want to hold off until videos are released.





woodchipper95 said:


> View attachment 543003
> View attachment 543004
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with one of these machines? I talked to the guy and he was very responsive and helpful. They design seems to be way better than all other 'buy-able' splitters.
> ...





jrider said:


> I have watched a few of his videos but can't find any posted from anyone but him...would like to though





woodchipper95 said:


> View attachment 543003
> View attachment 543004
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with one of these machines? I talked to the guy and he was very responsive and helpful. They design seems to be way better than all other 'buy-able' splitters.
> ...


 Run as fast as you can, videos coming shortly


----------



## Bryan Dodge (Dec 20, 2018)

sirbuildalot said:


> His splitters prices are better than Timberwolf and the machines appear to be built just as well, if not better. The cycle time on the big machine ( the 12-22) is better than a comparable TW5 or TW6. And at a much cheaper price too boot. Plus the goodies to make it as productive and usable as possible are included. Such as the 6 way wedge, table grate, log lift. I don't like how the table grate, 6 way, and log lift are optional upcharges on the TW5 and TW6. Im sorry, but for machines that size and at that pricepoint, it should be standard equipment. If I was looking for a hydraulic monster, I don't see how I could justify the extra cost of a Timberwolf.
> 
> How is the service at Eastonbuilt?


 Take into consideration downtime and repairs and you will definitely think twice.


----------



## NSMaple1 (Dec 20, 2018)

Bryan Dodge said:


> Run as fast as you can, videos coming shortly



You don't have to keep repeating yourself, we heard you the first time.

And I don't think anyone here is going to pass down a sentence based on one side of a story.


----------



## Bryan Dodge (Dec 20, 2018)

Bryan Dodge said:


> I will have videos coming shortly, setting up a Facebook feed along with YouTube videos. Will let the videos speak for themselves. The modifications I will keep to myself, there is no reason why I would give the manufacturer free information, time is money, downtime is even more money. You definitely want to hold off until videos are released.





Bryan Dodge said:


> I will have videos coming shortly, setting up a Facebook feed along with YouTube videos. Will let the videos speak for themselves. The modifications I will keep to myself, there is no reason why I would give the manufacturer free information, time is money, downtime is even more money. You definitely want to hold off until videos are release
> d.



Slide after approx. 50hours


Mike Van said:


> So someone lost a finger with a wood splitter, sued & won? Wow, that drives up the cost of all equipment for all the rest of us that know & accept the risks of operating dangerous equipment. I'd buy an Eastonmade splitter anyday, you can wreck anything if you try hard enough.



That's a good way to look at it, bending 3/4 plate steel within 50 hours, great, tearing up wear slides within 50 hours great, but bending a splitter wedge within 60 hours we are definitely on a roll. Currently @ 120 hours, will keep you posted on what bends and breaks next. I can find better ways to blow $20k on something else, boat, bike, jet ski. Will post photos later today of Honda hour meter along with todays newspaper to verify time and date. Have to add more photos and will keep everyone updated.


----------



## Bryan Dodge (Dec 20, 2018)

woodchipper95 said:


> I haven't heard anything bad about them the easton made look like a simple fool proof design Andrew also uses some better valves and cylinders.


posted photos of the eastonmade, take a look, less than a year old with 120 hours


----------



## CaseyForrest (Dec 20, 2018)

Bryan,

I've no dog in the hunt, but I can be sympathetic to being disappointed in a product. 

For the sake of fairness, you should include what your putting through the splitter. No one knows if your splitting wood or truck rims. Perhaps your trying to split unobtanium.....

Best to not leave that kind of mind wandering information out of your review. Otherwise people make assumptions. 

sent from a field


----------



## Wood Hound (Dec 20, 2018)

Bryan:

You are making,a fool out of yourself...

Bert


----------



## Bryan Dodge (Dec 20, 2018)

CaseyForrest said:


> Bryan,
> 
> I've no dog in the hunt, but I can be sympathetic to being disappointed in a product.
> 
> ...


 Ash & Oak. very little hickory , very little maple. if I spitting wheels or rims or even railroad track you would definitely see marring or deep seated scratches from such materials.


----------



## Bryan Dodge (Dec 20, 2018)

Bryan Dodge said:


> Ash & Oak. very little hickory , very little maple. if I spitting wheels or rims or even railroad track you would definitely see marring or deep seated scratches from such materials.





NSMaple1 said:


> You don't have to keep repeating yourself, we heard you the first time.
> 
> And I don't think anyone here is going to pass down a sentence based on one side of a story.


No have both sides with documentation, emails, photos, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## muddstopper (Dec 20, 2018)

The bent slide is easy to diagnose. You let the bolts get loose at the front and bend the plate. This allowed the slide to lift up and that is what squished the wear slide out of the rear. Why do you have washer spacers between the top of the slide and the bottom. The bend wedge wing most likely is the result of pushing a big twisted knot thru the blade. Operator needs to learn which way to turn the round so the knots will split instead of squish and bind. The leading wedge should be sharp all the way down to the beam, but from what I have seen, wood is kept raised off the beam and doesnt contact that area of the wedge.. The other pic, I cant tell whats going on. Oil leak??. Tighten up the loose fitting. If the valve itself is leaking then ask for a replacement.
In this picture, you can see where the front edge of the slide hit something very solid. Enough that it dented the metal on the leading edge. That might be, probably is, what caused the plate to bend. That is not a manufacturer defect, that is operator error. There is also a nut missing on the front bolt. Take the plate off and straighten and then install all the required bolts and nuts.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2018)

Here are all the emails and text messages we have had back and forth bryan. I have always been prompt to reply to you and try to satisfy your needs (even on evenings and weekends) And I continue to try and work with you (clearly). These splitters are meant to split wood with the grain. The owners manual clearly says not to split something that doesn't fit the log cradle or has a crooked cut on the butt. When putting a piece of wood through multi way wedge that is cut crooked the block tends to lift and then the secondary knives cut across the grain instead of with it causing a tremendous strain on the machine. I know this is the case because you have told me in a text message that 50% of them are cut crooked. Should anything have bent? No it shouldn't have (I have told you this). Do most guys that buy theses machines figure this out really quick. Of course they do. They have invested a large amount of money and they want to protect their investment. 

The only thing under the maintenance section of the owners manual is to frequently inspect the pusher bolts to ensure they are tight. H beams are very seldom flat and the bolts tend to loosen as the wear plates get seated. If the bolts loosen there is a large amount of play in the pusher which contributes to the problems you have been having. 

In the one email I offered to give you a full refund on your 22-28 if purchasing a 38-40. In the email after that you proposed that I send you down 38-40 and a new STK24 conveyor (a value of $32,000) in exchange you would tell me what I had to do differently with my splitters to make them better and not blackmail me. I declined. I didn't feel that you were the correct person to partner with in this venture. You had a problem with a hydraulic filter and you were unable to tell me exactly what was wrong with it. This is a very simple component. If you couldn't tell me where the fault was in the filter than I doubt your engineering expertise is up to par. 

In the next email you said "okay, are you absolutely sure?" I responded with going into detail about the new frame we were working on specifically for you. I feel this one is pretty much indestructible and a good solution to your problem. I wanted to send you one at the end of January after we have tried to wreck it ourselves.

In the next email you responded with how upset you were with this proposal and my equipment. You brought up your proposal and how much it would benefit myself and not you (I think anyone would appreciate a $32,000 gift). At this point I felt there was nothing I could do to satisfy you, and I felt as though you were being unreasonable. I did not want to exhaust any more of my time and energy into you or the MD group. 

You then said "this was the response I was waiting for" I felt as though you just wanted to fight instead of resolve any of our issues and carry on our business as men.

Again, not really sure what I could have done better on my end to try and look after you. I offered you full replacement value on your machine to upgrade to a larger unit. I redesigned my machine to try and accommodate you. I offered you updated parts at zero cost to you. I have tried to educate you. Give me a reasonable proposal and I will work with you from there.

Andrew


----------



## panolo (Dec 20, 2018)

Gotta respect a guy willing to play his hand face up.


----------



## KiwiBro (Dec 20, 2018)

Andrew, how about a refund without the upgrade condition, and Bryan, how about that refund less a fair rate for the hours accumulated on the machine?

Andrew, how about acknowledging the downtime and consequential costs/hassles Bryan is experiencing? Bryan, how about acknowledging the time spent and offers Andrew has made thus far at what I'm sure is a stressful time already. It's not like he's just told you to go to he11 and hung you out to twist in the breeze.

Andrew, how about accepting the updates is a tacit acknowledgement that the existing design was marginally vulnerable at the limits and that once a product is let loose you haven't control over the things people will put on it beyond spelling it out in a manual and conversations?

This is one of the reasons I like the open box wedge concept. If done right it puts a fairly predictable max load limit on the system that is reliable to design/engineer to without having to engineer something for the 1% of users who live and work at the limits of the machine far longer than the machine was ever intended to handle.


----------



## Bryan Dodge (Dec 20, 2018)

york said:


> Bryan:
> 
> You are making,a fool out of yourself...
> 
> Bert


I am only responding to someone's request if anyone had experience with his equipment I did not create this forum nor did I start this thread. Only providing personal experiences with the equipment, providing photos of wear and tear. If responding to someone's request is foolish then why are you reading the responses to other peoples requests. This is definitely not benefiting andrew or myself, this is for individuals like yourself for you don't repeat the same mistakes as I. This is for individuals that cant afford to lose 20k or cant afford to lose downtime or cant afford repairs. If that makes me a fool than so be it.


----------



## Wood Hound (Dec 20, 2018)

Bryan,i also have an 22-28 splitter,first thing i did was remove the 6 way,put on a 4 way because i split some nasty stuff..
This machine is like the day i got it,new-It is over a year old now...
I am a Equipment operator,both army then 21 yrs fire service...
You need to look after your machine..


----------



## KiwiBro (Dec 20, 2018)

york said:


> Bryan:
> 
> You are making,a fool out of yourself...
> 
> Bert


I don't agree. Bryan's pi$$ed off, has experienced failures, hasn't had the resolution he's seeking, has encountered significant consequential costs and hassles resulting from the failures, and is taking time to inform others. Most of us on here can discern reasonably well. Bryan or staff may have overloaded the wedge, failed to keep the machine running in spec, and generally contributed to the failures and he may have been unreasonable in his demands from Andrew and not accepting any repair/replace offers. Andrew may have sold a machine unfit for the intended purposes or which simply couldn't handle rough treatment that may have been reasonably foreseeable, or the machine has just had an isolated component failure or two not indicative of the overall quality of his machines complete or the individual components.

I would caution against calling people fools, lest it discourages any discovery process that ultimately informs everyone. Again, I come back to having some faith that we are all better off the more info we have and that most of us are pretty bl00dy good at separating the wheat from the chaff. Sure, it could be argued this should be handled outside the public domain but it's obvious that hasn't happened to their satisfaction and I for one am happy to be informed.


----------



## JeffHK454 (Dec 20, 2018)

I’m betting the failure started with the phenolic sheet that was used as a buffer/spacer , composite resin board delaminates and becomes “mushy” when it comes in contact with certain chemicals. Just a guess.


----------



## c5rulz (Dec 20, 2018)

I retired after 31 years as a Police Officer. All I can say is I am so happy not having to deal with the public anymore. Legitimate complaints need to be addressed in all business. But just because someone one bitches doesn't not make that a valid. concern.

I have a splitter with an adjustable hydraulic 4 way wedge. All I can say is a large amount of common sense needs to be used compared to conventional single splitters.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2018)

I don't know what else I could do other than reply promptly and offer a viable reasonable solution at no cost. I have only seen this a handful of times in very very very extreme cases. Every other time we have paid to have it straightened and a lesson was learned. I wanted to do better for bryan and offer him a better solution. because I couldn't agree with him more. This shouldn't have happened under any circumstance. Most guys that buy these splitters run them hard on a commercial basis. However with anything common sense needs to be exercised. If your running the machine in a manner that appears to be causing it strain, than it is probably causing it strain. 

its like a new truck. Is it meant to pull a trailer? yes sir. Is it meant to pull that sled that is trying to stop it? Absolutely not.


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Dec 20, 2018)

c5rulz said:


> I retired after 31 years as a Police Officer. All I can say is I am so happy not having to deal with the public anymore. Legitimate complaints need to be addressed in all business. But just because someone one bitches doesn't not make that a valid. concern.
> 
> I have a splitter with an adjustable hydraulic 4 way wedge. All I can say is a large amount of common sense needs to be used compared to conventional single splitters.



Amen to that brother. You can't have a Superman mentality just because you spent a lot of money. As my former employer used to always tell the new hires, "It's only steel."

Incredible amount of strain put on stuff when doing the mutiwedges. Heck, I use my 4 way sparingly because as you say, common sense comes in. To do something not recommended and expecting nothing to go wrong is where some responsibility needs to come in. Did a worker/employee did it or the owner? It has not been addressed from what I've read. Seems he was willing to try to smooth things and went a lot farther than I would think most would do.


----------



## c5rulz (Dec 20, 2018)

Andrew my comments were meant to be a condolence for having to deal with the public. You have been very open and forthright in this matter which really shouldn't be on an open forum like this, but you didn't really have any chance but to defend yourself and product. When ever I investigated a matter and it doesn't matter what it is. You talk to party A and get a story, talk to party B and get a story. The truth ALWAYS lies somewhere in between, but often much close to one side than the other as it does in this matter.

Once again, Common sense needs to be exercised when using 4 way and greater wedges.


----------



## c5rulz (Dec 20, 2018)

Kevin in Ohio said:


> Amen to that brother. You can't have a Superman mentality just because you spent a lot of money. As my former employer used to always tell the new hires, "It's only steel."
> 
> Incredible amount of strain put on stuff when doing the mutiwedges. Heck, I use my 4 way sparingly because as you say, common sense comes in. To do something not recommended and expecting nothing to go wrong is where some responsibility needs to come in. Did a worker/employee did it or the owner? It has not been addressed from what I've read. Seems he was willing to try to smooth things and went a lot farther than I would think most would do.




Can't agree more Kevin. I ran my splitter over 3 hours yesterday and only used the 4 way a handle full of times. The log lift is great, auto cycle valve is very quick and convenient but the 4 way doesn't make the quality of splits I like. I sell all of my wood yearly. I intentionally split into what I call "boards" rather than wedge shaped splits that are thicker. It is perfectly seasoned and stove ready by fall and most say you can't get oak dried that quick. I disagree, thin but large splits with a lot of surface area, in full sun, and stacked where it gets plenty of wind off the ground and it dries quickly. Even in the Winter.


----------



## muddstopper (Dec 20, 2018)

When my splitter had a 6way, I was always careful when it was used. Big knottey stuff aways got the 4way first. My wedge extended 24inches tall, thats a lot of leverage to try and bust a knottey round. When I removed the hyd lift, I also cut off the bottom set of wings, so its a 4way all the time now and the wedge doesnt raise and lower. I dont know what kind of white oak Bryan was trying to splt, but it cant be no worse than the 48in dia knotty whiteoak stuff I split this week. But I can also imagine what would have happened to my splitting beam if I had tried to split it with the 6way. Some times, one just has to use common sense. I cant count the nuber of operators I trained over the years while working for the railroad. This was highly specalized equipment and some folks just couldnt comprehend why things had to be done a certain way. I had a operator that had been operating a certain piece of equipment for close to twenty years. Always tearing out the travel motors on the drive wheels, some times weekly and at least one a month.. Nobody could figure out the problem, including the manufacturer. One day I got on the equipment with him, I saw what he was doing wrong. Told him what it was and he refused to listen. A month later, I had a new operator and guess what, no more travel motor problems. Didnt lose another one for the next 3 years that I was there. Manufactor's defect, or defective operator. No guess work needed to find that answer.


----------



## Bryan Dodge (Dec 20, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> I don't know what else I could do other than reply promptly and offer a viable reasonable solution at no cost. I have only seen this a handful of times in very very very extreme cases. Every other time we have paid to have it straightened and a lesson was learned. I wanted to do better for bryan and offer him a better solution. because I couldn't agree with him more. This shouldn't have happened under any circumstance. Most guys that buy these splitters run them hard on a commercial basis. However with anything common sense needs to be exercised. If your running the machine in a manner that appears to be causing it strain, than it is probably causing it strain.
> 
> its like a new truck. Is it meant to pull a trailer? yes sir. Is it meant to pull that sled that is trying to stop it? Absolutely not.



I tried and you decided it was best to part ways. I am only warning others, we tried emails and texts. I do not own a commercial outfit and don't have employees to beat this equipment into the ground. You know exactly to the day when I purchased this machine, approximately 7 or 8 months ago and have less than 120 hours, that does not justify a commercial operation. I have other splitters and unfortunately thought your equipment would be a little more efficient, I was wrong. I am paying the price, not you, I am dealing with downtime, not you, I have to pay people to fix this, not you. If you want to operate your business in this manner than you must deal with the criticism in this manner. Every time the machine has an issue, welds crack, steel begins to bend, I will post it for everyone to see. No more sending you texts wondering why bolts are being sheared off or hydraulic pins being sheared off daily sometimes hourly or why steel plate is bending. Had several people, engineers, iron workers, welders look at the machine and at first glance they were impressed and when questions arise and were asked why the difficulties and how to fix, that's when everyone started to scratch their heads, WHY?? 
You can compare it anyway you want, truck, trailer, sled. 
I am only a phone call away, I am pissed, I am aggravated and I have every right to be. I borrowed $20k from a lender to purchase your equipment and I am far from being even remotely satisfied. I will do everything in my power to make sure this is either rectified or I will continue posting updates, photos along with videos on this forum and every other forum "currently 10 as of this moment" that I have access to. 
I was advised by counsel that litigation would be to costly and would be easier to settle this dispute quietly "which you declined repeatedly" or document and post videos, photos, repair quotes to every social media outlet, forum, Facebook, YouTube for the sole purpose to cost you sales. The same media outlets you use to generate sales. I offered you insight that would benefit you far more greater than it will ever benefit me, you declined, not me. You told to me to wait till the end of January. I cant afford to take a month off while you fix your mistakes, it has already been a month if not more since our last texts about the grade of steel being used on your wedge and material being used for your slide since the last failure. I spend more time trying to prevent any further damage than I do in actual operating time. 
I have other splitters with 60 + months of operating time with a fraction of issues or wear and tear, will post photos if you like. I will not post the brands or models. That should eliminate any commentary from the peanut gallery suggesting a newbie, nuber, youngster, teen or whatever is being referred to as an operator. 


Kevin in Ohio said:


> Amen to that brother. You can't have a Superman mentality just because you spent a lot of money. As my former employer used to always tell the new hires, "It's only steel."
> 
> Incredible amount of strain put on stuff when doing the mutiwedges. Heck, I use my 4 way sparingly because as you say, common sense comes in. To do something not recommended and expecting nothing to go wrong is where some responsibility needs to come in. Did a worker/employee did it or the owner? It has not been addressed from what I've read. Seems he was willing to try to smooth things and went a lot farther than I would think most would do.


----------



## Bryan Dodge (Dec 20, 2018)

c5rulz said:


> Andrew my comments were meant to be a condolence for having to deal with the public. You have been very open and forthright in this matter which really shouldn't be on an open forum like this, but you didn't really have any chance but to defend yourself and product. When ever I investigated a matter and it doesn't matter what it is. You talk to party A and get a story, talk to party B and get a story. The truth ALWAYS lies somewhere in between, but often much close to one side than the other as it does in this matter.
> 
> Once again, Common sense needs to be exercised when using 4 way and greater wedges.


 There are always 3 sides to a story, proof is in the pudding. This is on an open forum due to the fact someone requested personal experience about the equipment in the beginning thread


c5rulz said:


> Andrew my comments were meant to be a condolence for having to deal with the public. You have been very open and forthright in this matter which really shouldn't be on an open forum like this, but you didn't really have any chance but to defend yourself and product. When ever I investigated a matter and it doesn't matter what it is. You talk to party A and get a story, talk to party B and get a story. The truth ALWAYS lies somewhere in between, but often much close to one side than the other as it does in this matter.
> 
> Once again, Common sense needs to be exercised when using 4 way and greater wedges.


He had months, not days or weeks


----------



## Bryan Dodge (Dec 20, 2018)

Bryan Dodge said:


> There are always 3 sides to a story, proof is in the pudding. This is on an open forum due to the fact someone requested personal experience about the equipment in the beginning thread
> 
> He had months, not days or weeks


Also, I am responding to a request about any personal experiences with this equipment that was posted by someone 2 years ago which is way before any discussions with eastonmade


----------



## muddstopper (Dec 20, 2018)

Sure getting nowhere fast. Instead of posting and deflaming someone, why dont you take the bent part of the slide off, straighten it back out, put in a new bolt and use the machine. This would give Eastonmade time to get a new frame ready and delivered and you would quit bending the beam and making matters worse. It seems to me it isnt a matter of Easton fixing or replacing, it more of a matter they cant do it in the time line you want. I would quit crying and moaning and start trying to fix it enough to get by until the replacment parts are available. It sucks to get a piece of equipment that doesnt perform as expected, been there and done that, but being unreasonable about getting the problem taken care of doesnt do anybody anygood.


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Dec 20, 2018)

Bryan Dodge said:


> I tried and you decided it was best to part ways. I am only warning others, we tried emails and texts. I do not own a commercial outfit and don't have employees to beat this equipment into the ground.
> I have other splitters with 60 + months of operating time with a fraction of issues or wear and tear, will post photos if you like. I will not post the brands or models. That should eliminate any commentary from the peanut gallery suggesting a newbie, nuber, youngster, teen or whatever is being referred to as an operator.



I guess I'm confused. You don't own commercial outfit or have employees but you own several splitters? If you sell firewood that's a commercial outfit to me. You work at MD Group, Inc. Firewood & Outdoor Equipment Rental according to your Facebook page you wanted us to look at is the reason I ask. Can I ask why you put crooked cut pieces through it then? I get it, it happens but I generally single wedge that stuff.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2018)

I have offered to fix this bryan. As can easily be seen in our emails and other conversations. You declined my help. I'm not quite sure what to say or do to make you happy.


----------



## Jhenderson (Dec 20, 2018)

There’s obviously nothing you can do or say. I’m my opinion you’ve been more than fair. I wish everyone I’ve done business with had been as forthright.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Dec 20, 2018)

Bryan Dodge said:


> Had several people, engineers, iron workers, welders look at the machine and at first glance they were impressed and when questions arise and were asked why the difficulties and how to fix, that's when everyone started to scratch their heads, WHY??



You've certainly taken the time to post up some images of the splitter damage...

Take some time to post of some images of what caused the damage.

I split oak, hickory and ash with a super split... I have no damage to my splitter.


----------



## Wood Hound (Dec 20, 2018)

I have the same splitter and i work with nasty wood from log landings, that mills do not want,ran it all this year and no signs of wear..On the back of the push plate,their are two grease fittings,i give each 4 shots 2 times a day...Lube is your friend...


----------



## muddstopper (Dec 20, 2018)

CaseyForrest said:


> You've certainly taken the time to post up some images of the splitter damage...
> 
> Take some time to post of some images of what caused the damage.
> 
> I split oak, hickory and ash with a super split... I have no damage to my splitter.







Md group Inc is also a equipment rental place. Is it possible the splitter was rented out.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Dec 20, 2018)

muddstopper said:


> Md group Inc is also a equipment rental place. Is it possible the splitter was rented out.



I saw that as well... And thought the same thing.

In relation to the free sharing of issues with the splitter, and a lack of sharing exactly whats going through the splitter... Id lean towards there is an awareness the machine is being abused and/or rented.


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Dec 20, 2018)

muddstopper said:


> Md group Inc is also a equipment rental place. Is it possible the splitter was rented out.



Unless they bought an Eastonmade too, one is shown in their company pic flyer. They advertise oak and osage for sale as well..... looks like they do a lot of curbside pickups and wood from tree trimmers. That would explain all the crooked cuts.


----------



## NSMaple1 (Dec 20, 2018)

Bryan Dodge said:


> I tried and you decided it was best to part ways. I am only warning others, we tried emails and texts. I do not own a commercial outfit and don't have employees to beat this equipment into the ground. You know exactly to the day when I purchased this machine, approximately 7 or 8 months ago and have less than 120 hours, that does not justify a commercial operation. I have other splitters and unfortunately thought your equipment would be a little more efficient, I was wrong. I am paying the price, not you, I am dealing with downtime, not you, I have to pay people to fix this, not you. If you want to operate your business in this manner than you must deal with the criticism in this manner. Every time the machine has an issue, welds crack, steel begins to bend, I will post it for everyone to see. No more sending you texts wondering why bolts are being sheared off or hydraulic pins being sheared off daily sometimes hourly or why steel plate is bending. Had several people, engineers, iron workers, welders look at the machine and at first glance they were impressed and when questions arise and were asked why the difficulties and how to fix, that's when everyone started to scratch their heads, WHY??
> You can compare it anyway you want, truck, trailer, sled.
> I am only a phone call away, I am pissed, I am aggravated and I have every right to be. I borrowed $20k from a lender to purchase your equipment and I am far from being even remotely satisfied. I will do everything in my power to make sure this is either rectified or I will continue posting updates, photos along with videos on this forum and every other forum "currently 10 as of this moment" that I have access to.
> I was advised by counsel that litigation would be to costly and would be easier to settle this dispute quietly "which you declined repeatedly" or document and post videos, photos, repair quotes to every social media outlet, forum, Facebook, YouTube for the sole purpose to cost you sales. The same media outlets you use to generate sales. I offered you insight that would benefit you far more greater than it will ever benefit me, you declined, not me. You told to me to wait till the end of January. I cant afford to take a month off while you fix your mistakes, it has already been a month if not more since our last texts about the grade of steel being used on your wedge and material being used for your slide since the last failure. I spend more time trying to prevent any further damage than I do in actual operating time.
> I have other splitters with 60 + months of operating time with a fraction of issues or wear and tear, will post photos if you like. I will not post the brands or models. That should eliminate any commentary from the peanut gallery suggesting a newbie, nuber, youngster, teen or whatever is being referred to as an operator.



Do all those other splitters have 6 way wedges too? Why would someone not commercial need so much gear? And why would someone not commercial be losing so much money from downtime on one of their 6 or 8 or whatever splitters they own?


----------



## cantoo (Dec 20, 2018)

Sounds like somebody isn't telling the whole story. I built my own splitter and I could break it in half tomorrow if I wanted to. Put a nasty crotch piece on it backwards with the 4 way wedge all the way up. And to do it on one pass I will remove the nut off the 1 st slide bolt. No one is getting fooled here. Mudd has already stated the obvious. 
120 hours and not commercial, giving all that wood away?


----------



## Waltzie (Dec 20, 2018)

I have a 22-28. It has almost 40 hours on it, and has produced well over 80 cords of wood. I don’t sell firewood, just split for friends/family, combined we have 4 OWB.

In 120 hours it should have produced well over 200 cords of wood. That sounds like a commercial operation to me, as we don’t have a website describing our operations. 

Not sure how the OP is still in business with this kind of attitude.

Andrew has been nothing short of great to work with.


----------



## sb47 (Dec 21, 2018)

JeffHK454 said:


> I’m betting the failure started with the phenolic sheet that was used as a buffer/spacer , composite resin board delaminates and becomes “mushy” when it comes in contact with certain chemicals. Just a guess.




Big John use to use rollers on there machines but they had issues with the rollers not turning and getting flat spots, making them slide (metal on metal) from then on.
Vermeer used brass slides on there machines. Then Big John switched to Teflon slides on all there tree spades. Teflon is some tough stuff. Even with dirt and sand falling on the lift track those Teflon slides lasted years.
I bet Teflon slides would hold up much better.


----------



## sb47 (Dec 21, 2018)

Bryan Dodge said:


> I tried and you decided it was best to part ways. I am only warning others, we tried emails and texts. I do not own a commercial outfit and don't have employees to beat this equipment into the ground. You know exactly to the day when I purchased this machine, approximately 7 or 8 months ago and have less than 120 hours, that does not justify a commercial operation. I have other splitters and unfortunately thought your equipment would be a little more efficient, I was wrong. I am paying the price, not you, I am dealing with downtime, not you, I have to pay people to fix this, not you. If you want to operate your business in this manner than you must deal with the criticism in this manner. Every time the machine has an issue, welds crack, steel begins to bend, I will post it for everyone to see. No more sending you texts wondering why bolts are being sheared off or hydraulic pins being sheared off daily sometimes hourly or why steel plate is bending. Had several people, engineers, iron workers, welders look at the machine and at first glance they were impressed and when questions arise and were asked why the difficulties and how to fix, that's when everyone started to scratch their heads, WHY??
> You can compare it anyway you want, truck, trailer, sled.
> I am only a phone call away, I am pissed, I am aggravated and I have every right to be. I borrowed $20k from a lender to purchase your equipment and I am far from being even remotely satisfied. I will do everything in my power to make sure this is either rectified or I will continue posting updates, photos along with videos on this forum and every other forum "currently 10 as of this moment" that I have access to.
> I was advised by counsel that litigation would be to costly and would be easier to settle this dispute quietly "which you declined repeatedly" or document and post videos, photos, repair quotes to every social media outlet, forum, Facebook, YouTube for the sole purpose to cost you sales. The same media outlets you use to generate sales. I offered you insight that would benefit you far more greater than it will ever benefit me, you declined, not me. You told to me to wait till the end of January. I cant afford to take a month off while you fix your mistakes, it has already been a month if not more since our last texts about the grade of steel being used on your wedge and material being used for your slide since the last failure. I spend more time trying to prevent any further damage than I do in actual operating time.
> I have other splitters with 60 + months of operating time with a fraction of issues or wear and tear, will post photos if you like. I will not post the brands or models. That should eliminate any commentary from the peanut gallery suggesting a newbie, nuber, youngster, teen or whatever is being referred to as an operator.




Bryan, It sounds like you only want Andrew to fix it your way and change the design. Maybe he is not interested in changing his design, or maybe your ideas are not to his liking. Maybe changing the design brings up legal matters.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Dec 21, 2018)

Waltzie said:


> I have a 22-28. It has almost 40 hours on it, and has produced well over 80 cords of wood. I don’t sell firewood, just split for friends/family, combined we have 4 OWB.
> 
> In 120 hours it should have produced well over 200 cords of wood. That sounds like a commercial operation to me, as we don’t have a website describing our operations.
> 
> ...



I'd be impressed to see 2 cords a machine hour out of a splitter. I have about 2000 hours on my processor. No way I've made 4000 cords. More around 1500. Hours get racked up... fire it up and warm up in the winter, let it idle while answering a call or talking to a customer, etc, etc.


----------



## c5rulz (Dec 21, 2018)

NSMaple1 said:


> Do all those other splitters have 6 way wedges too? Why would someone not commercial need so much gear? And why would someone not commercial be losing so much money from downtime on one of their 6 or 8 or whatever splitters they own?





I cannot imagine the folly of renting out a machine like this to the public. However a more clearer image is forming as to what happened and which side is closer to the truth and was the damage from abuse.


----------



## NSMaple1 (Dec 21, 2018)

Could be me & my eyes, but I see a lot of 'split' surfaces in this picture, that aren't split. They are cut or torn. Looks like there could be a knot or burl in the middle of the big one. There is also a big rub mark on the bottom leading edge of that one, sign of sideways or twisting stress. And looks like maybe the remainder of a crotch still stuck in the back side of the wedge. Which all looks like something that shouldn't have been run through a 6 way.

Manufacturers of gear (not just splitters like this one) are almost in a constant catch-22 situation. They build things that are very productive (usually also meaning more power) in the right hands. But at the same time if they get in the wrong hands or not used & maintained as designed, they are open to potential damage. More productive powerful gear usually also means or requires a more competent operator. If there is a mismatch, things that are not nice can happen, and I don't know of anything made on this earth that is truly unbreakable. 

I think we have also seen a similar story (maybe more than one) on here about a 4 way wedge on another machine(s).....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2018)

sb47 said:


> Big John use to use rollers on there machines but they had issues with the rollers not turning and getting flat spots, making them slide (metal on metal) from then on.
> Vermeer used brass slides on there machines. Then Big John switched to Teflon slides on all there tree spades. Teflon is some tough stuff. Even with dirt and sand falling on the lift track those Teflon slides lasted years.
> I bet Teflon slides would hold up much better.



The first couple of machines we built we used UHMW (teflon) they didnt last very long at all. They just arent stiff enough for this application


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2018)

sb47 said:


> Bryan, It sounds like you only want Andrew to fix it your way and change the design. Maybe he is not interested in changing his design, or maybe your ideas are not to his liking. Maybe changing the design brings up legal matters.



We completely redisigned the machine to accomodate him. Built an entire fabricated beam. He did not want it.


----------



## sirbuildalot (Dec 21, 2018)

Bryan,

Was this machine being used as a rental splitter?

Everyone wants to know. If so, you should have disclosed that in the beginning. Makes a *BIG *difference.

If you rented it out, and it came back badly damaged/broken, you go after the person who rented it, not the manufacturer. You must have language in your rental agreement.

If your teenage sons friend burned out the clutch in your old Mustang, are you going to call Ford, and belittle them online, or would you go talk to the teenage sons friend?

Common sense man....


----------



## Bryan Dodge (Dec 21, 2018)

Waltzie said:


> I have a 22-28. It has almost 40 hours on it, and has produced well over 80 cords of wood. I don’t sell firewood, just split for friends/family, combined we have 4 OWB.
> 
> In 120 hours it should have produced well over 200 cords of wood. That sounds like a commercial operation to me, as we don’t have a website describing our operations.
> 
> ...


200 cords, that's funny. Your not taking into consideration idle time on the machine, warm up times as well as additional times to fix conveyor when the conveyor comes to a halt. If you think 200 cords is considered a commercial operation than so be it.


----------



## c5rulz (Dec 21, 2018)

Bryan, answer post #129. You starting to prevaricate like a politician.


----------



## sirbuildalot (Dec 21, 2018)

I researched some of Eastonmades youtube videos, to see if others had similar issues to Mr. Dodge. My findings were that the comments were overwhelmingly positive...aside from a couple of obvious sock accounts.


----------



## Bryan Dodge (Dec 21, 2018)

NSMaple1 said:


> Could be me & my eyes, but I see a lot of 'split' surfaces in this picture, that aren't split. They are cut or torn. Looks like there could be a knot or burl in the middle of the big one. There is also a big rub mark on the bottom leading edge of that one, sign of sideways or twisting stress. And looks like maybe the remainder of a crotch still stuck in the back side of the wedge. Which all looks like something that shouldn't have been run through a 6 way.
> 
> Manufacturers of gear (not just splitters like this one) are almost in a constant catch-22 situation. They build things that are very productive (usually also meaning more power) in the right hands. But at the same time if they get in the wrong hands or not used & maintained as designed, they are open to potential damage. More productive powerful gear usually also means or requires a more competent operator. If there is a mismatch, things that are not nice can happen, and I don't know of anything made on this earth that is truly unbreakable.
> 
> I think we have also seen a similar story (maybe more than one) on here about a 4 way wedge on another machine(s).....






sirbuildalot said:


> Bryan,
> 
> Was this machine being used as a rental splitter?
> 
> ...


Insurance wouldn't allow it, underwriting threatened to cancel all policies


----------



## Bryan Dodge (Dec 21, 2018)

sirbuildalot said:


> I researched some of Eastonmades youtube videos, to see if others had similar issues to Mr. Dodge. My findings were that the comments were overwhelmingly positive...aside from a couple of obvious sock accounts.


 And that is exactly why I purchase


c5rulz said:


> Bryan, answer post #129. You starting to prevaricate like a politician.


 


c5rulz said:


> Bryan, answer post #129. You starting to prevaricate like a politician.


 This is a forum correct?


----------



## sirbuildalot (Dec 21, 2018)

I just want to make sure all the facts are on the table.

So you originally planned to use it for a rental machine, the insurance company you use said no. So it only gets used at your business residence to split wood for resale to customers. It is only operated by your employees. Is this all correct?


----------



## NSMaple1 (Dec 21, 2018)

Bryan Dodge said:


> 200 cords, that's funny. Your not taking into consideration idle time on the machine, warm up times as well as additional times to fix conveyor when the conveyor comes to a halt. If you think 200 cords is considered a commercial operation than so be it.



Times for this & that have nothing to do with what he said, which was volume through.

So - what is your definition of commercial operation?


----------



## farmer steve (Dec 21, 2018)

NSMaple1 said:


> Could be me & my eyes, but I see a lot of 'split' surfaces in this picture, that aren't split. They are cut or torn. Looks like there could be a knot or burl in the middle of the big one. There is also a big rub mark on the bottom leading edge of that one, sign of sideways or twisting stress. And looks like maybe the remainder of a crotch still stuck in the back side of the wedge. Which all looks like something that shouldn't have been run through a 6 way.
> 
> Manufacturers of gear (not just splitters like this one) are almost in a constant catch-22 situation. They build things that are very productive (usually also meaning more power) in the right hands. But at the same time if they get in the wrong hands or not used & maintained as designed, they are open to potential damage. More productive powerful gear usually also means or requires a more competent operator. If there is a mismatch, things that are not nice can happen, and I don't know of anything made on this earth that is truly unbreakable.
> 
> I think we have also seen a similar story (maybe more than one) on here about a 4 way wedge on another machine(s).....


Yes this reminds me of a similar splitter story where the operator was given an almost complete new splitter by the mfg and still destroyed it because he was to dumb to understand the concepts of splitting gnarly wood. @Bryan Dodge 200 cords is a commercial operation.


----------



## Bryan Dodge (Dec 21, 2018)

You don't mock


[email protected] said:


> We completely redisigned the machine to accomodate him. Built an entire fabricated beam. He did n





[email protected] said:


> We completely redisigned the machine to accomodate him. Built an entire fabricated beam. He did not want it.


 That's upsurd, you had the mock up complete, welded and painted before I started complaining. I am more upset from the prior instances which have escalated tremendously over the last 2 months. October 31st 2018 @ 12:20pm, Andrew stated that they changed the material on the wedges and will send out new edges. Great, perfect, run down to the shop get a quote to remove, cleanup and weld in new edges. The fab shop looked at me and said why and the hell are you paying for all this, this is a brand new machine. Then the phenolic plates came into question, the fab shop says why and the hell would they do that? Then the frame came into question, again, why and the hell would they do that. At this point being stuck at a standstill and being told some ball park figures after paying 20k becomes a very, very aggravating experience.


----------



## Bryan Dodge (Dec 21, 2018)

NSMaple1 said:


> Times for this & that have nothing to do with what he said, which was volume through.
> 
> So - what is your definition of commercial operation?





sb47 said:


> Big John use to use rollers on there machines but they had issues with the rollers not turning and getting flat spots, making them slide (metal on metal) from then on.
> Vermeer used brass slides on there machines. Then Big John switched to Teflon slides on all there tree spades. Teflon is some tough stuff. Even with dirt and sand falling on the lift track those Teflon slides lasted years.
> I bet Teflon slides would hold up much better.


 That was a point that was shown to me, there are alternatives, I offered these alternatives to him, he was not interested. Unfortunately time is money and nobody works for free.


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Dec 21, 2018)

NSMaple1 said:


> Times for this & that have nothing to do with what he said, which was volume through.
> 
> So - what is your definition of commercial operation?



Exactly. If you sell ANY wood for money, you're commercial. If the business you "work" for is "owned" by your wife or girlfriend, you're commercial. You have "friends" , not people you pay, help you work up wood that "the people you work for" sell, you're commercial. Seems odd to me that an employee would finance a splitter himself for a place he "works" for. Was there more emails because the ones posted by the other party are pretty telling. Social media sometimes do help to see both sides when everything is shown. The picture being painted here is filling in the cracks.


----------



## NSMaple1 (Dec 21, 2018)

And who finances $20K in gear for a non-commercial operation?


----------



## farmer steve (Dec 21, 2018)

NSMaple1 said:


> And who finances $20K in gear for a non-commercial operation?


+1


----------



## c5rulz (Dec 21, 2018)

Bryan Dodge said:


> Insurance wouldn't allow it, underwriting threatened to cancel all policies




Well it is comforting to know that the abuse that caused the damage was done by either your or your minions.


----------



## c5rulz (Dec 21, 2018)

farmer steve said:


> Yes this reminds me of a similar splitter story where the operator was given an almost complete new splitter by the mfg and still destroyed it because he was to dumb to understand the concepts of splitting gnarly wood. @Bryan Dodge 200 cords is a commercial operation.




I remember the incident you are referring to. Similar to say the least. The guy had a processor and cut the "uglies" out to run through a small conventional splitter he equipped with a bolt on 4 way that was labeled, "Not for hardwoods". (Even this cretin knew that running it through the high end processor would wreak havoc with this kind of abuse) The guy wrecked quite a few 4 ways and eventually the splitter. The forum sponsor bent over backwards for the guy but that was not good enough.


----------



## bubmiller (Dec 21, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> In the one email I offered to give you a full refund on your 22-28 if purchasing a 38-40. In the email after that you proposed that I send you down 38-40 and a new STK24 conveyor (a value of $32,000) in exchange you would tell me what I had to do differently with my splitters to make them better and not blackmail me. I declined. I didn't feel that you were the correct person to partner with in this venture. You had a problem with a hydraulic filter and you were unable to tell me exactly what was wrong with it. This is a very simple component. If you couldn't tell me where the fault was in the filter than I doubt your engineering expertise is up to par.
> 
> In the next email you said "okay, are you absolutely sure?" I responded with going into detail about the new frame we were working on specifically for you. I feel this one is pretty much indestructible and a good solution to your problem. I wanted to send you one at the end of January after we have tried to wreck it ourselves.
> 
> ...



I can't believe you won't give him a free $12k upgrade, or partner with someone that asks for a free upgrade.

JK! You need to select your customers more carefully.


----------



## Bryan Dodge (Dec 21, 2018)

farmer steve said:


> Yes this reminds me of a similar splitter story where the operator was given an almost complete new splitter by the mfg and still destroyed it because he was to dumb to understand the concepts of splitting gnarly wood. @Bryan Dodge 200 cords is a commercial operation.





NSMaple1 said:


> And who finances $20K in gear for a non-commercial operation?


Somebody that is trying to get ahead


----------



## Bryan Dodge (Dec 21, 2018)

bubmiller said:


> I can't believe you won't give him a free $12k upgrade, or partner with someone that asks for a free upgrade.
> 
> JK! You need to select your customers more carefully.


Customers need to choose manufacturers more carefully, unfortunately my lack of due diligence on this purchase has costed me dearly. I asked for a upgrade due to the amount of changes that are needed for these units. Didn't ask for a partnership, I asked to be compensated for time, material, data and R&D which has been grossly overlooked. 
I didn't ask him for anything prior to these issues, only asked why? Never experienced any of these issues with other equipment, so, had to ask why? I specifically sent photos and asked if he had dealt with theses issues in the past, repeatedly, not one, not two, not three or four instances. I am only warning potential buyers that this is what you will encounter.


----------



## Bryan Dodge (Dec 21, 2018)

farmer steve said:


> +1


Someone trying to get a step ahead


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Dec 21, 2018)

Bryan Dodge said:


> Somebody that is trying to get ahead



Okay, so you ARE commercial now.


----------



## c5rulz (Dec 21, 2018)

Bryan Dodge said:


> Somebody that is trying to get ahead




I am now amused by this thread. Reminds me of the old saying, "when you hit rock bottom, start to dig".


----------



## Jhenderson (Dec 21, 2018)

Bryan Dodge said:


> Customers need to choose manufacturers more carefully, unfortunately my lack of due diligence on this purchase has costed me dearly. I asked for a upgrade due to the amount of changes that are needed for these units. Didn't ask for a partnership, I asked to be compensated for time, material, data and R&D which has been grossly overlooked.
> I didn't ask him for anything prior to these issues, only asked why? Never experienced any of these issues with other equipment, so, had to ask why? I specifically sent photos and asked if he had dealt with theses issues in the past, repeatedly, not one, not two, not three or four instances. I am only warning potential buyers that this is what you will encounter.



Buy a new appliance, tractor, truck, camper, etc and tell them they have to compensate you for ANYTHING! Up grade? No this is what we make. If you don’t like it, build your own. That’s the manufacturing business. As for your ins co dropping you for renting a splitter? B.S. Every rental co in the country rents out splitters. Nobody buys an $8K splitter for personal use.


----------



## sirbuildalot (Dec 21, 2018)

How he chooses to spend his money is his choice. We shouldn't fault him for that.

I agree it sounds like a commercial application, but I don't believe that is what caused the issues with the machine. There are many commercial operations that produce hundreds, if not thousands of cords a year with minimal breakages, only routine maintenance. For a machine like the Eastonmade to have those issues that quickly, the only logical reason is operator error. If it were a defect in the equipment, other people would have the same issues. Every guy/company I personally know who run multi-way wedges, take them off and use the single wedge when they get into large knotty stuff. Whether a rental customer, or an employee, people need to be held responsible for their actions.

It sucks that Bryan has experienced these issues, but reading the emails it sounds as though he was looking for more than a solution to this problem. It'd be like buying a new house. The roof has a small leak, instead of fixing the leak, you want a new two car garage built.

Bryan, you should talk to your employees about using common sense when splitting wood. If my employees ruined a 20k machine in less than a year, they'd of been spoken too, and if the problem persisted, fired.


----------



## bubmiller (Dec 21, 2018)

Bryan Dodge said:


> Customers need to choose manufacturers more carefully, unfortunately my lack of due diligence on this purchase has costed me dearly. I asked for a upgrade due to the amount of changes that are needed for these units. Didn't ask for a partnership, I asked to be compensated for time, material, data and R&D which has been grossly overlooked.
> I didn't ask him for anything prior to these issues, only asked why? Never experienced any of these issues with other equipment, so, had to ask why? I specifically sent photos and asked if he had dealt with theses issues in the past, repeatedly, not one, not two, not three or four instances. I am only warning potential buyers that this is what you will encounter.


When you asked about the price of an upgrade he offered a full refund on the unit you have. Did you ask him to return this unit for a refund, and can we see the email, or text in which you did that? If he did not ask you to re-engineer the product, then he has no obligation to reimburse you for time, material, data, or R&D.

"Customers need to choose manufacturers more carefully" Thanks for that! If I'm ever in the market for such a product, Andrew is the first three names on the top of my list.


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Dec 21, 2018)

c5rulz said:


> I am now amused by this thread. Reminds me of the old saying, "when you hit rock bottom, start to dig".




In stereo!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2018)

October 31st you send me pictures of what has happened to the wedge. I told you I can get you down and updated replacement. Not quite sure why you would assume that I would send you wings and not an entire wedge. I wouldn't ever expect a customer to weld on wings unless they recommended it or were eager to do it. If not done properly they won't stay on!!! I took holidays the following week (deer season only comes ones a year). I didn't get to excited about the wedge because clearly it still worked. You expressed interest in getting the phenolic sourced locally at this same time. I like and idiot assumed you had this repaired (I did say I would get some down to you). While sitting in the woods deer hunting I thought "I really want to look after this guy". When I got back I starting redesigning this for you. I didn't figure there was any point in sending out new wear plates as there was no possible way you could hurt the machine more than you already have. The new ones certainly wouldn't last with a beam that looked like that anyways. You contacted me on december 12th wondering about the wear plates (38 more hours on the clock in a month. The machine was running) I let you know we were working on a new design for the beam. We got the new frame assembled on december 15th (this is why I said we were working on it) . On december 17th you said that you wanted a new machine AND another conveyor that was $20,000 more than your initial splitter purchase (still not sure what was wrong with the conveyor besides a hydraulic filter. You were unable to elaborate on this for me when I asked. And I was prompt to reply. This was at 9:46. I replied at 9:52 with no return response). At this time I felt this request was "UPSURD". You threatened me with "are you absolutely sure". I sent you pictures of the new frame design and explained to you what was different and why. You expressed zero interest in me sending you a new frame and parts to fix this (Seemed as though you really wanted a machine that was twice the price AND a new conveyor) You assured me that your proposal would only benefit me (at a loss of $32000?). I then told you that I am was putting forth an honest effort to accommodate you and make this right for you. I stated that it may be best if we go our separate ways. I didn't feel there was anything REASONABLE I could do to satisfy you. You then said "This was the response I was looking for" Seemed as though this is what you wanted me to say from the beginning. You then said you were going to post youtube videos and post on other forums after speaking with your attorney (what did he say?). December 19th you start posting here. 

Its all in the text messages and emails bryan that you threatened you would post. (figured I would save you some work) 

I'm not afraid to throw this out there Bryan. As a business owner I'm not quite sure what I could do to make this right for you (again within reason)? We have hundreds of these units out there. Many of them running in the most demanding commercial environments. And in that many machines I have only ever encountered negligence on this level once before. And we did the same thing for the other gentleman. We sent him down some new parts. He admitted that it was from his own negligence (almost the exact same scenario) and we both continued on with out lives. I have a great happy customer out of it and he has a machine he is happy with and can be proud of.


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Dec 21, 2018)

Jhenderson said:


> Buy a new appliance, tractor, truck, camper, etc and tell them they have to compensate you for ANYTHING! Up grade? No this is what we make. If you don’t like it, build your own. That’s the manufacturing business. As for your ins co dropping you for renting a splitter? B.S. Every rental co in the country rents out splitters. Nobody buys an $8K splitter for personal use.



Yeah, every rental company does rent splitters, but I've never seen one with anything but a regular two-way (single knife) wedge, and certainly never with an auto cycle. I love my auto cycle, but the number of people I'd let run it is fewer than the number of fingers I have on one hand, which is still five, by the way.


----------



## NSMaple1 (Dec 21, 2018)

sirbuildalot said:


> I agree it sounds like a commercial application, but I don't believe that is what caused the issues with the machine.



That is true - something like this could have happened to someone who was only splitting 10 cord a year for themselves in their backyard, in the wrong circumstances.

But the whole commercial/non-commercial issue/question/denial here is raising big credibility issues, IMO. Along with other things that have been said which I won't bother to point out...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2018)

Bryan Dodge said:


> That was a point that was shown to me, there are alternatives, I offered these alternatives to him, he was not interested. Unfortunately time is money and nobody works for free.



You offered this to me at a cost of $32000. We have tried alternatives. I have a tremendous amount of experience in the design and fabrication of this equipment. UHMW (teflon) is far to soft and doesn't last at all even under normal conditions, Rollers dont work because they seize. The only other better alternative to phenolic that I know of is brass. I have looked into this. The cost is 20x that of phenolic. Bells has processors with thousands of hours on the original phenolic. I just don't see the advantage of driving the cost of the machine up that much for such little gain.


----------



## farmer steve (Dec 21, 2018)

Bryan Dodge said:


> Someone trying to get a step ahead


I stay a step ahead by knowing the limitations of my equipment. I'm only running a TSC splitter that cost me less than a grand. I know it's limitations and run it accordingly. It's only my second splitter in 25 years. I split between 25 and 50 cord a year. My first splitter went to friend and it's Stihl runnin. I think if Andrew was building junk there wood be more than 1 person here complaining.


----------



## c5rulz (Dec 21, 2018)

Ryan'smilling said:


> Yeah, every rental company does rent splitters, but I've never seen one with anything but a regular two-way (single knife) wedge, and certainly never with an auto cycle. I love my auto cycle, but the number of people I'd let run it is fewer than the number of fingers I have on one hand, which is still five, by the way.




Pretty much my thoughts too. There is a big difference in potential for abuse in multi wedge set up and injury with auto cycle compared to a conventional single knife wedge with regular valve. I would not let anyone run my current machine and the old Speeco really didn't matter, you could not hurt it and it was not built near as robust.


----------



## NSMaple1 (Dec 21, 2018)

farmer steve said:


> I stay a step ahead by knowing the limitations of my equipment. I'm only running a TSC splitter that cost me less than a grand. I know it's limitations and run it accordingly. It's only my second splitter in 25 years. I split between 25 and 50 cord a year. My first splitter went to friend and it's Stihl runnin. I think if Andrew was building junk there wood be more than 1 person here complaining.



I spent a fair amount of time googling up things in an honest & fair attempt to find how much other bad stuff was being said out there on the internets about these machines. I found absolutely nothing else. That doesn't mean of course that one of these hasn't ever had issues before, but in this day & age, if there were the serious flaws as being claimed by Mr. Dodge, I am sure I would have found something. Likely a whole bunch of something.


----------



## Bryan Dodge (Dec 21, 2018)

sirbuildalot said:


> Bryan,
> 
> Was this machine being used as a rental splitter?
> 
> ...


No rental, Insurance company would not allow or cover equipment and even threatened to drop the policy. The issue was potential theft by deception, if a customer rented the equipment and never returned it, that is big issue in the Chicagoland area. This is not an old mustang we are referring to, this is a new piece of equipment. Now if you bought a truck from Ford since you want to use that as a comparison and your frame was bending on your truck, you would call the dealer and they would rectify the problem. Ford would most likely issue a truck just to avoid the liability issues, Ford would have put you in a rental until issue was resolved. Ford will have done everything they can to avoid any bad publicity. Ford does not use there consumer base to test equipment, that's done in the engineering dept, cubicles, work shop,, on the track, in the mud, R&D departments solely to avoid issues like this. If Ford told you after you bought a new truck that hey, I will send you a new frame for you to change, I will send you new parts for you to change "phenolic plates", I will send you new bumpers for you to change "splitter edge". You would go ballistic, call an attorney and file lawsuits "lemon law". If Ford told you that we would fix the issue late next month "end of January", just hold tight, you wouldn't take that lightly. I haven't received any parts at all, pretty nerve racking. Since we are using Ford as a comparison and most of you probably own trucks, if a faulty wheel bearing goes out it usually takes out the upper ball joints, the lower ball joints and a wide variety of other parts. If a turbo wheel comes loose, that can and will take out the entire motor. If I continue to operate this machine in its current condition it becomes excessive wear and tear on the hydraulics, motor, valves as well as the frame and will only become worse and worse and worse
I have had issues and its been continual, not sporadic but continual. I would send a text and ask if he had experienced these issues in the past, and what had to be done to fix. The only thing that has been sent to me was a wiring harness and that was on the first week of delivery. If I have to pay for modifications for this machine to operate continually and I have to pay for labor and materials for this machine to operate efficiently and willing to share information with manufacture it is only fair that I be compensated. 
Not belittling anyone, haven't called anybody names, simply pointing out the obvious. We tried texts, we tried emails, still have the same issues that have begun well before October. 
Common sense would be to handle this matter in the courts, unfortunately this has become personal. I would rather see him loose potential sales.


----------



## Wood Hound (Dec 21, 2018)

I am sorry Bryan but after people read this thread-Andrew will gain in sales...

What is wrong with you???


----------



## NSMaple1 (Dec 21, 2018)

Unless that Ford pickup bent because it had 5 tons of gravel dumped in the back of it....


----------



## panolo (Dec 21, 2018)

You came to the wrong forum to hood wink people. Probably should have went to a homesteading forum or something. Too much experience and knowledge on this forum. I realize how little I know just about everyday reading through posts here.


----------



## sb47 (Dec 21, 2018)

Bryan Dodge said:


> That was a point that was shown to me, there are alternatives, I offered these alternatives to him, he was not interested. Unfortunately time is money and nobody works for free.



Then make the changes yourself. Teflon is cheap and easy to cut.
If he doesn't want to make the changes you want then make them yourself.
It's his design, I don't blame him for not wanting to make the change. 
You should let him fix it his way, if you want to modify it, thats on you, not him.


----------



## sb47 (Dec 21, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> We completely redisigned the machine to accomodate him. Built an entire fabricated beam. He did not want it.



I understand, and agree, it's your design, and you should be able to fix it your way. If he wants custom changes, that's on him, not you.


----------



## sb47 (Dec 21, 2018)

Bryan Dodge said:


> Customers need to choose manufacturers more carefully, unfortunately my lack of due diligence on this purchase has costed me dearly. I asked for a upgrade due to the amount of changes that are needed for these units. Didn't ask for a partnership, I asked to be compensated for time, material, data and R&D which has been grossly overlooked.
> I didn't ask him for anything prior to these issues, only asked why? Never experienced any of these issues with other equipment, so, had to ask why? I specifically sent photos and asked if he had dealt with theses issues in the past, repeatedly, not one, not two, not three or four instances. I am only warning potential buyers that this is what you will encounter.




You seem to think your changes are improvements, he may not see it that way. AGAIN, it's his design, if you asked for custom changes, then it's on you, because it's no longer his design, it's yours. Therefore any issues are on you.
That machine looks to be well built and well designed, what did you do to break it? I have a strong feeling it's you did something that resulted in it breaking. He offered to fix it and you refused, because he doesn't want to keep making design changes.
I'm thinking your the problem, not the machine.


----------



## muddstopper (Dec 21, 2018)

I spent 41 years operating all kinds of equipment that most here have never heard of or would even have a clue as to what it does. I have worked with many factory reps that would bring out equipment in the field to test and modify to improve. Some things they just couldnt get to work, somethings worked better than expected. I have also worked with some of the best and worse skilled operators that there has ever been. One thing I will say for certain is you can take the best, most perfect piece of equipment and put a bad operator on it and that operator will proceed to destroy a perfectly good piece of equipment. You can take a poorly designed piece of equipment and place a good operator on it and that operator will find a way to get production out of that equipment. I havent seen bryan operate the splitter, but my money is he threw on the biggest knarliest piece of wood he had on the machine and tried to run it thru the 6way wedge. Since his machine started having problem right off after he go it, I suspect that action was probably one of the first actions he performed, just to see how strong the splitter was. Everything was down hill from there.

I first saw Eastonmade splitters on the internet almost exactly 2 years ago. I made a comment at the start of this thread of what I thought might be a possible problem with the wedge and beam design. I havent seen a good enough picture of the beam to know if my suspicions might have been correct. Bryan keeps talking about a bent beam. All I have been able to see in the pic is it appears the flange of the beam is bending, and I suspect the cause to be the loose bolts in the slide. Like I have already suggested, remove the bent slide plate and straighten back out and reinstall all the bolts making sure they are tight. If the flange is bent, take a BFH and a little heat and bend it back down. Sure this requires the owner to do a little work that one wouldnt expect to be doing to a new piece of euipment, but this would be far better than bitching about it, and it would put the machine back into operation. This would give Andrew time to get the new frame to Bryan and down time would be minimal. I really feel, Bryan is being unreasonable and would rather ***** and gripe than seek out a actual solution. Trying to blackmail someone and hold them hostage with threats is a very poor way to conduct business. I have fired customers before for being unreasonable. It always felt good to see a customers jaw drop when you tell them, Your Fired, I no longer need you as a customer.


----------



## jrider (Dec 21, 2018)

I'm still waiting to see these videos you promised Bryan....


----------



## sirbuildalot (Dec 21, 2018)

muddstopper said:


> I have fired customers before for being unreasonable. It always felt good to see a customers jaw drop when you tell them, Your Fired, I no longer need you as a customer.




That's awesome. LOL


----------



## Waltzie (Dec 21, 2018)

ChoppyChoppy said:


> I'd be impressed to see 2 cords a machine hour out of a splitter. I have about 2000 hours on my processor. No way I've made 4000 cords. More around 1500. Hours get racked up... fire it up and warm up in the winter, let it idle while answering a call or talking to a customer, etc, etc.




2 cords an hour is easy. No BS’ing on the phone, and all of the rounds are all ready cut to length.


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Dec 21, 2018)

muddstopper said:


> Like I have already suggested, remove the bent slide plate and straighten back out and reinstall all the bolts making sure they are tight. If the flange is bent, take a BFH and a little heat and bend it back down. Sure this requires the owner to do a little work that one wouldnt expect to be doing to a new piece of euipment, but this would be far better than bitching about it, and it would put the machine back into operation. .





Bryan Dodge said:


> I cant afford to take a month off while you fix your mistakes, it has already been a month if not more since our last texts about the grade of steel being used on your wedge and material being used for your slide since the last failure. I spend more time trying to prevent any further damage than I do in actual operating time.



I take it from this quote he's still using it. Go figure. Might be subject to change though.


----------



## KiwiBro (Dec 21, 2018)

What's wrong with taking up Andrew's offer of the redesigned frame and other bits replaced? I understand it's not compensation for consequential losses but it's a reasonable offer that seems to have been declined because of the delays it would involve. However, Bryan isn't going to be any better off from a delay perspective taking any other route with this.

Alternatively, what's wrong with a return of the machine and a refund of the purchase price less machine hours accumulated?


----------



## Bryan Dodge (Dec 22, 2018)

NSMaple1 said:


> I spent a fair amount of time googling up things in an honest & fair attempt to find how much other bad stuff was being said out there on the internets about these machines. I found absolutely nothing else. That doesn't mean of course that one of these hasn't ever had issues before, but in this day & age, if there were the serious flaws as being claimed by Mr. Dodge, I am sure I would have found something. Likely a whole bunch of something.



I did look, watched hours of videos, unfortunately most where from the manufacturer. My own Attorney said Bryan don't waste your time, chalk it up as a lessoned learned. Next time you purchase equipment get referrals!


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Dec 22, 2018)

Waltzie said:


> 2 cords an hour is easy. No BS’ing on the phone, and all of the rounds are all ready cut to length.



I wasn't factoring having the logs already all cut.


----------



## Bryan Dodge (Dec 22, 2018)

KiwiBro said:


> What's wrong with taking up Andrew's offer of the redesigned frame and other bits replaced? I understand it's not compensation for consequential losses but it's a reasonable offer that seems to have been declined because of the delays it would involve. However, Bryan isn't going to be any better off from a delay perspective taking any other route with this.
> 
> Alternatively, what's wrong with a return of the machine and a refund of the purchase price less machine hours accumulated?



Andrew has said a lot of things, have the texts, hell I've been waiting since October for edges in which he was notified in September of the issue. October he acknowledge the edges and I quote " we have changed the material for the wings on the wedge of the 22-28's. I can get you down an updated replacement. Your missing a nut underneath the pusher. Did it strip? The material is phenolic" the nut in question was sheared off. Today is December 22, 2018. After describing over calls, texts , emails sending photos of material being wedged under pusher, don't worry we are working on it. And now I am being told to wait till the end of January, should I wait o see what happens and then start complaining. How long should an individual, a paying customer wait patiently before becoming irritated, upset and then pissed, 30, 60, 90, 120 days. And now after downtime and the feeling the costs of the downtime. Now, in the one of the busiest times of the year I have to go to rent someone's equipment and spend more money. When I purchased this equipment, he didn't wait for payment for 30, 60, 90, 120 days
The offer was simple, send the replacement units, not the upgraded frame to essentially compensate me for the downtime and financial losses and in return I will disclose what every individual, fabrication shops, steel workers, and I believe one is an engineer told me. The fixes are simple, the modifications take time and money. He refused, I asked if he was sure and then he replied that it is best to part ways. Hell, the Attorneys could have drafted a NDCA along with a Hold Harmless agreement and we could have both went on our separate ways. 
The machine has been parked in the corner and waiting for videos and we should be ready to post on a much larger platform in the coming days, YouTube, Facebook. 
If some one asked you to take off your job for a few months with little to no pay you would blow a gasket.


----------



## Bryan Dodge (Dec 22, 2018)

KiwiBro said:


> What's wrong with taking up Andrew's offer of the redesigned frame and other bits replaced? I understand it's not compensation for consequential losses but it's a reasonable offer that seems to have been declined because of the delays it would involve. However, Bryan isn't going to be any better off from a delay perspective taking any other route with this.
> 
> Alternatively, what's wrong with a return of the machine and a refund of the purchase price less machine hours accumulated?



Just out of curiosity, in regards to a refund of the purchase price less machine hours accumulated. My question to you, what is 7 months of your wages worth. What is months of aggravation worth. I purchased new equipment for I didn't have to deal with these issues, I purchased new equipment for their warranties. Now look at what has evolved in the last 7 months.


----------



## Franny K (Dec 22, 2018)

Bryan Dodge said:


> I did look, watched hours of videos, unfortunately most where from the manufacturer. My own Attorney said Bryan don't waste your time, chalk it up as a lessoned learned.


I think you have received responses here that might have been different if you had started out differently.

What is the problem with the conveyor, this is hardly addressed, that spilled oil looks to me like really used engine oil not hydraulic fluid.

Hydraulic equipment needs a lot of sizing so they do not damage themselves. I have a hydraulic band sawmill and it is amazing how hard to damage it they have refined the product. How some folks that make their can get it right that the band breaks or a pressure bypass exists without tearing up and making adjustments is beyond me. Hydraulic stuff can be expensive, even if things need modified it is likely less expensive to get an existing unit that has purchased the stuff in bulk.

What I see in your pictures is the top half of an 8 way a 6 way is in video on page 1 here.

How about your suggestions for improvements? I made my own splitter, just the beam portion not the pump portion and can spot some design deficiencies.

The raising of the starting point of the bottom of the log is good, for anything but a vertical blade. The cylinder is low hardly more than a few inches above that, this will make massive stresses on the slider holding the ram.

I think those wing things on the multi attachments are too thin for their length.

I have not really paid attention to processers lately but it seems the cylinder and the center of the multi blade are in line and after the cylinder (round of firewood) is cut by the hydraulic chainsaw it drops down to the splitting area where it is raised so the center of the round is at the center of the multi blade. All this done from a safe distance. You must have realized this type of thing existed and opted for the movable splitting center.







NSMaple1 said:


> Unless that Ford pickup bent because it had 5 tons of gravel dumped in the back of it....


 I think the damage is from jumping the truck, the stop or bumper creates a deformation in the frame that deflects the more rear portion of the frame. Not sure what load them might have but do know one person quite a while ago that damaged a new F250 jumping it when empty virtually new. The description of the bumper damage is from many pictures on the internet I have seen and the current F150.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2018)

Where is the communication from september about a defective wedge? This was october 31st. The wedge wings being bent does not affect the operation of the machine. It will indeed still split wood. At this same time (oct 31st) you sent pictures of everything else. You also said that 50% of the blocks were not cut square (again use some common sense and follow instructions in the owners manual). You also mentioned getting the phenolic made locally. I didnt feel there was much of a point in paying freight on a wedge that still works when I needed to send you a frame anyways. I knew if i sent you what we normally use you would detroy that one also. Again I had to find a better solution. 5 weeks later when contact had been made the machine had 40 more hours on it (clearly it could still function) and i was told it had gotten worse. At this same time I had told you that I had been working on new design for you. You felt that was unreasonable and wanted DRASTCIALLY more from me, in return you wouldnt slander and blackmail me. I declined. Now we are here. 

Throughout the last 5 pages of this post my story hasnt changed and I have all the supporting documents and communications. If you interested in what i have to offer send me a pm and i am more than happy to look after you.


----------



## Franny K (Dec 22, 2018)

Bryan Dodge said:


> Just out of curiosity, in regards to a refund of the purchase price less machine hours accumulated. My question to you, what is 7 months of your wages worth. What is months of aggravation worth. I purchased new equipment for I didn't have to deal with these issues, I purchased new equipment for their warranties. Now look at what has evolved in the last 7 months.


Tearing up stuff and fixing it is part of life for lots on here I would expect. Was there a 30 day no questions asked return policy? It is pretty obvious what the machine is, if your business model is to collect left over from arborists and tree removal sites and process that into firewood the vertical single wedge on the ram would be the tool for a good portion of those pieces, and a relatively large chainsaw.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2018)

The


Franny K said:


> I think you have received responses here that might have been different if you had started out differently.
> 
> What is the problem with the conveyor, this is hardly addressed, that spilled oil looks to me like really used engine oil not hydraulic fluid.
> 
> ...




The cylinder is set low to prevent any extra leverage on the beam. Just like putting a bar on a ratchet. However if the pusher bolts arent maintained it allows a lot more movement in that assembly

We run a huge rod in the cylinder. If there is any flex in the pusher the hub should put the load into the rod instead of the beam. (.003" between the end of the rod and pusher face, its tight)

The wings are the same size as most large processors. However these particular ones are made out of mild steel instead of any exotic material. The reason we do this is so the wings have some give. When heating high carbon/high strength steel the heat affected area (weld) becomes brittle. You can run a wood splitter with a wing that has a bit of curve in it, but it sucks if the wing pulls right off. We have changed the wings to stronger material and so far we are having good luck with them.


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Dec 22, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> Where is the communication from september about a defective wedge? This was october 31st. The wedge wings being bent does not affect the operation of the machine. It will indeed still split wood. At this same time (oct 31st) you sent pictures of everything else. You also said that 50% of the blocks were not cut square (again use some common sense and follow instructions in the owners manual). You also mentioned getting the phenolic made locally. I didnt feel there was much of a point in paying freight on a wedge that still works when I needed to send you a frame anyways. I knew if i sent you what we normally use you would detroy that one also. Again I had to find a better solution. 5 weeks later when contact had been made the machine had 40 more hours on it (clearly it could still function) and i was told it had gotten worse. At this same time I had told you that I had been working on new design for you. You felt that was unreasonable and wanted DRASTCIALLY more from me, in return you wouldnt slander and blackmail me. I declined. Now we are here.
> 
> Throughout the last 5 pages of this post my story hasnt changed and I have all the supporting documents and communications. If you interested in what i have to offer send me a pm and i am more than happy to look after you.



Was just getting ready to quote that part of your reply. This aspect has been ignored and I personally think this is what caused all the issues. From the "people he works for" page you can see they get a lot of their wood from tree companies trimmers. They beg for it. We all know how much tree trimmer/companies are worried about making straight cuts. Once the wedge got bent and you keep pushing stuff through it's going to compound the damage. If you go against a makers directions for a machine, you give up your rights for manufacturing flaws because you introduced abuse that was not supposed to happen in the first place. I get tired of people feeling they have to be told to have common sense so it's on someone else to bail them out. We all make mistakes and normally man up and take our lumps. 

Bottom line is Andrew is STILL offering to help you out which is amazing to me. As others have said, what you think will hurt him is going to get him more business as people will direct potential customers to this thread and see his story has not changed.


----------



## c5rulz (Dec 22, 2018)

Here is a Ford truck that has to go into the shop for a WARRANTY claim:


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Dec 22, 2018)

c5rulz said:


> Here is a Ford truck that has to go into the shop for a WARRANTY claim:




I bet he's not a racer, wasn't renting it out, and didn't have an employee driving it either. It's okay though because the owners manual didn't say not to jump it 90 feet through the air so it should have been able to take it. Just by chance, it needs a new frame as well!


----------



## Wood Hound (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## Ryan'smilling (Dec 22, 2018)

c5rulz said:


> Here is a Ford truck that has to go into the shop for a WARRANTY claim:





90', that's alright I guess, but these guys did 110' and don't even remember it.  

https://www.newrichmond-news.com/ne...h-sent-car-airborne-occupied-home-rural-river


----------



## c5rulz (Dec 22, 2018)

Hey Ryan, 

Love the article, "No tire tracks present".


----------



## NSMaple1 (Dec 22, 2018)

_*No rental, Insurance company would not allow or cover equipment and even threatened to drop the policy. The issue was potential theft by deception, if a customer rented the equipment and never returned it, that is big issue in the Chicagoland area.*_

That doesn't make much sense - or else nobody would be renting anything out for fear of it being stolen. 

So you did plan to rent it out until your insurance said no? Would that be your COMMERCIAL insurance policy?

*I did look, watched hours of videos, unfortunately most where from the manufacturer. My own Attorney said Bryan don't waste your time, chalk it up as a lessoned learned. Next time you purchase equipment get referrals!
*
Not very often an attorney says don't bother. I've only seen that where there is no case to be had. I guess you decided not to take his advice.

I don't think referrals would have helped you any. Seems like there would be all kinds of good ones to be had for this equipment - then what, go after the referring parties when you break it?


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Dec 22, 2018)

c5rulz said:


> Hey Ryan,
> 
> Love the article, "No tire tracks present".



Time to sue the bar.


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Dec 22, 2018)

Kevin in Ohio said:


> Time to sue the bar.



I wish. Unfortunately I don't think it works that way in WI, at least not very often. It's a shame really the extent to which drinking in excess and driving is commonplace in WI. It's disgusting and terrifying.


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Dec 22, 2018)

Ryan'smilling said:


> I wish. Unfortunately I don't think it works that way in WI, at least not very often. It's a shame really the extent to which drinking in excess and driving is commonplace in WI. It's disgusting and terrifying.



Said in jest as no one wants to take responsibility for their own actions anymore. Part of the "Mom says I'm perfect, so it's not my fault" attitude that has slowly become normalized anymore.


----------



## Wood Hound (Dec 22, 2018)

Libertarian ?


----------



## Franny K (Dec 22, 2018)

Since you seemed to disagree with what I posted


[email protected] said:


> The cylinder is set low to prevent any extra leverage on the beam. Just like putting a bar on a ratchet. However if the pusher bolts arent maintained it allows a lot more movement in that assembly


This would be pertaining to the bending of the beam, a choice of the distance between the webs to a large degree. I intended on addressing the twisting forces on the carriage. This example has a multi wedge attachment high. for a single vertical wedge there would be no twisting forces if the center of the cylinder rod was at the center of the log. The more forces up high the more the twisting force and the more tension at the front bolt holding the piece under the upper flange of the beam. The more tension the more likely it will loosen when not in tension or whatever mechanism makes bolts come undone. Perhaps a castleated nut and a split pin or something commonly seen on front wheel bearings in automobiles. I have a feeling a lot of these devices are run in a manner the guy who bought it is telling the guy running it to hurry up. There is also the right left twisting forces especially for that downward pointing multi splitting attachment I have seen in this thread. For say a knot on one side. The length of the carriage is crucial here as well, if it was longer two closely spaced fasteners could be placed in the tension zone.



[email protected] said:


> We run a huge rod in the cylinder. If there is any flex in the pusher the hub should put the load into the rod instead of the beam. (.003" between the end of the rod and pusher face, its tight)


The cylinders generally have pins at the ends and the forces compression and tension being transmitted through the pins that move on a carriage or on pivots. I have my doubts the bushings inside a hydraulic cylinder are designed for external twisting or bending forces. Perhaps a communication lack here.



[email protected] said:


> The wings are the same size as most large processors. However these particular ones are made out of mild steel instead of any exotic material. The reason we do this is so the wings have some give. When heating high carbon/high strength steel the heat affected area (weld) becomes brittle. You can run a wood splitter with a wing that has a bit of curve in it, but it sucks if the wing pulls right off. We have changed the wings to stronger material and so far we are having good luck with them.


sure there are varying degrees what is exotic. At what point is a solid steel wire and carbon dioxide not to be used any more and a low hydrogen electrode or dual shield process right up to the stuff they make submarines out of that take pre heat and post heat that may be a few days. Stress relieve, heat treat. I realize the thinner the material the more it will cut as opposed to split and the less force on the ram.


----------



## sb47 (Dec 22, 2018)

Bryan Dodge said:


> Andrew has said a lot of things, have the texts, hell I've been waiting since October for edges in which he was notified in September of the issue. October he acknowledge the edges and I quote " we have changed the material for the wings on the wedge of the 22-28's. I can get you down an updated replacement. Your missing a nut underneath the pusher. Did it strip? The material is phenolic" the nut in question was sheared off. Today is December 22, 2018. After describing over calls, texts , emails sending photos of material being wedged under pusher, don't worry we are working on it. And now I am being told to wait till the end of January, should I wait o see what happens and then start complaining. How long should an individual, a paying customer wait patiently before becoming irritated, upset and then pissed, 30, 60, 90, 120 days. And now after downtime and the feeling the costs of the downtime. Now, in the one of the busiest times of the year I have to go to rent someone's equipment and spend more money. When I purchased this equipment, he didn't wait for payment for 30, 60, 90, 120 days
> The offer was simple, send the replacement units, not the upgraded frame to essentially compensate me for the downtime and financial losses and in return I will disclose what every individual, fabrication shops, steel workers, and I believe one is an engineer told me. The fixes are simple, the modifications take time and money. He refused, I asked if he was sure and then he replied that it is best to part ways. Hell, the Attorneys could have drafted a NDCA along with a Hold Harmless agreement and we could have both went on our separate ways.
> The machine has been parked in the corner and waiting for videos and we should be ready to post on a much larger platform in the coming days, YouTube, Facebook.
> If some one asked you to take off your job for a few months with little to no pay you would blow a gasket.




I understand your pissed, but. No company will compensate you for down time. I'm 60 years old and have never had a company compensate me for down time, never, not once.
Things like this are part of doing business. That's why you get paid for your product, you are the one doing all the work and have all the expense of running a business. It's also your responsibility to have more then one machine so when something goes wrong, you have back up. That's also part of doing business.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2018)

Franny K said:


> Since you seemed to disagree with what I posted
> 
> This would be pertaining to the bending of the beam, a choice of the distance between the webs to a large degree. I intended on addressing the twisting forces on the carriage. This example has a multi wedge attachment high. for a single vertical wedge there would be no twisting forces if the center of the cylinder rod was at the center of the log. The more forces up high the more the twisting force and the more tension at the front bolt holding the piece under the upper flange of the beam. The more tension the more likely it will loosen when not in tension or whatever mechanism makes bolts come undone. Perhaps a castleated nut and a split pin or something commonly seen on front wheel bearings in automobiles. I have a feeling a lot of these devices are run in a manner the guy who bought it is telling the guy running it to hurry up. There is also the right left twisting forces especially for that downward pointing multi splitting attachment I have seen in this thread. The length of the carriage is crucial here as well, if it was longer two closely spaced fasteners could be placed in the tension zone.
> 
> ...



All the pusher bolts use a stover nut (lock nut)

Im not referring to internal bushing in the cylinder. We dont run pivots on both ends of the cylinders. If there is a pivot on the pusher (like every other manufacturer) then there is a Really good chance to have the pusher pivot and cause this damage. When done like this you rely solely on the bolts to hold it there. We run a large hub on the pusher in which the rod of the cylinder slides into with minimal clearance. This eliminates the ability for the pusher to pivot, unless like stated the wear plates seated into the beam and loosened.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Dec 22, 2018)

Still waiting to see whats been put through splitter.

The fact this information has not been shared as freely as evidence of the damage to the splitter, calls the validity of the claim into question.

I think it was @muddstopper that has an excellent analogy earlier in the thread. I too have been around heavy equipment for the majority of my life. Ive seen an inexperienced operator tear the wheel off a CAT 836G compactor and Ive witnessed a well seasoned operator grade 2 acres of 1:3 using nothing but his experience and a CAT D7E.


----------



## Franny K (Dec 22, 2018)

Stover® lock nuts are one-piece hex nuts which derive their prevailing torque characteristics from controlled distortion of their top threads from their normal helical form to a more elliptical shape. Frequently used in farm machinery, plus in the automotive and metalworking industries, they can withstand severe vibration and shock loads.

How one of those loosens to the point it is missing? I have never heard that term but they are used in a few places on my equipment notably a flail mower and they are single use items, ie if removed use a new one.

You stated bolts not tightened did not you? Look at the picture in post #87 sure looks like the bolts are not of sufficient length.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2018)

Franny K said:


> View attachment 691992
> Stover® lock nuts are one-piece hex nuts which derive their prevailing torque characteristics from controlled distortion of their top threads from their normal helical form to a more elliptical shape. Frequently used in farm machinery, plus in the automotive and metalworking industries, they can withstand severe vibration and shock loads.
> 
> How one of those loosens to the point it is missing? I have never heard that term but they are used in a few places on my equipment notably a flail mower and they are single use items, ie if removed use a new one.
> ...



H beams are never perfectly flat. As the phenolic wears into the beam the bolts are no longer as tight as they were when initially installed. We typically have 3 threads protruding past the nut. Which is common practice.

We always ensure the bolt is through the nut enough to be past the lock


----------



## T27_Scrench (Dec 22, 2018)

I started suspecting it on about page 5 of this thread. Especially seeing the damage pics, but as soon as I saw this guy's "MD Group, Inc." Facebook page, I knew he was renting this thing out. I don't care what he says. I used to work at a rental house that catered to tree workers/firewood guys/loggers and we had 5 splitters that we rented out. A lesson we learned quickly is that people that rent wood splitters can tear up an anvil with a tack hammer in short order. We custom built our own "rental proof" splitters because no one built a reasonably priced splitter that would stand up to the abuse. Even then we were constantly replacing broken ram bolts, straightening bent tables, and other tomfoolery that only meth and a case of natty light could explain. To give you an idea, our splitters were designed to put a 12" diameter piece of oak on the table SIDEWAYS and it would slice it across the grain like butter without bending anything. Yet the renters still can manage to eff things up. Our splitters had THOUSANDS of hours on them (yes they had meters). Guys would pay for a whole weekend, pick it up Friday morning and run it around the clock until they brought it back Monday morning.

This machine is being rented. Period. I've been in that industry and I know better. You have a machine like that on your lot and guys will almost fistfight over being the one to take it home. Pay a lot more for it too. I'm not buying the "insurance said no" excuse either.


----------



## Waltzie (Dec 22, 2018)

tomfoolery that only meth and a case of natty light could explain. 

I believe that explains a lot of the posts in this thread.


----------



## KiwiBro (Dec 22, 2018)

Unsubscribing. I've read enough for an informed opinion. Good luck fellas.


----------



## cantoo (Dec 22, 2018)

Look at the nuts on that picture. That is some pretty hard wood to do that damage to those hard nuts.


----------



## sb47 (Dec 22, 2018)

I like the looks of there splitters, and I would still consider one despite the one bad review form someone that may have abused it and refused to let them fix it. I have always wanted a production splitter and Easton made looks like a good one to me.


----------



## muddstopper (Dec 22, 2018)

A splitter that begs to be abused.


----------



## homemade (Dec 22, 2018)

If I rented my splitter out to people I didn’t know. I would open the relief pressure to 500lbs. Even though they can still cut there fingers off, they won’t break the wedge off. 

That being said. I like the eastonmade splitters. I seen them in action at the Great Lakes logging expo. I talked to his wife about ordering wedges or log lifts to add to my splitter and was interested in the deal. I did make a 4 way for mine that slips on the wedge, and realized quickly it’s ideal for 12” diameter straight grained stuff. The bigger knotty stuff sucked. Way to much side strain by unequal forces on the side wedges. Needless to say. I like a 4way that will hydraulic out of the way and still be able to single wedge split. I split for home heating so 6x6 sized splits are ideal for me. I don’t need a 8 way to make toothpicks they sell outside the gas station. Although I like the way the box wedge worked.


----------



## jhark123 (Dec 24, 2018)

Judge Jason says Bryan is a rental yard looking for free equipment. “Gavel strikes” case closed


----------



## Bryan Dodge (Dec 24, 2018)

NSMaple1 said:


> _*No rental, Insurance company would not allow or cover equipment and even threatened to drop the policy. The issue was potential theft by deception, if a customer rented the equipment and never returned it, that is big issue in the Chicagoland area.*_
> 
> That doesn't make much sense - or else nobody would be renting anything out for fear of it being stolen.
> 
> ...





c5rulz said:


> I remember the incident you are referring to. Similar to say the least. The guy had a processor and cut the "uglies" out to run through a small conventional splitter he equipped with a bolt on 4 way that was labeled, "Not for hardwoods". (Even this cretin knew that running it through the high end processor would wreak havoc with this kind of abuse) The guy wrecked quite a few 4 ways and eventually the splitter. The forum sponsor bent over backwards for the guy but that was not good enough.



What doesn't make sense about the insurance? Insurance company will not cover any damage, theft or theft by deception, all insurance companies operate that way. I am not a big company, I have a few trailer and other pieces of equipment and can not afford any losses or damage or theft. 
In regards to the Attorney, the few that I do know don't want to bother with a little company or dealing with a company outside of the U.S, have a few consults in the beginning of the year. One particular Attorney will file suit for a fee, which may be the best course of action.
Cretin, Incompetent, Lack of common sense, Minion. There is no reason why a new piece equipment should have issues within 45 hours. I don't have employees, I didn't rent it out, don't even let friends use it. The manufacturer can say whatever he likes, the manufacturer can promise the customer anything he wants. If the manufacturer doesn't follow through on anything he tells you and you continually wait, what then?


----------



## Bryan Dodge (Dec 24, 2018)

jhark123 said:


> Judge Jason says Bryan is a rental yard looking for free equipment. “Gavel strikes” case closed


Again, I don't rent anything out, my current insurance provider will not allow it. I only have a few pieces of equipment, 5-6 pieced for wood processing and equipment for pickups. The necessary Insurance policy would be far to costly for only 5-6 pieces of rental equipment.


----------



## jhark123 (Dec 24, 2018)

Ok, you’re just looking for free equipment.


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Dec 24, 2018)

NSMaple1 said:


> Not very often an attorney says don't bother. I've only seen that where there is no case to be had. I guess you decided not to take his advice.



I've also seen it where they know the client won't pay.


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Dec 24, 2018)

Bryan Dodge said:


> Again, I don't rent anything out, my current insurance provider will not allow it. I only have a few pieces of equipment, 5-6 pieced for wood processing and equipment for pickups. The necessary Insurance policy would be far to costly for only 5-6 pieces of rental equipment.



Then you may want to remove "Outdoor equipment rental" and the pic of the splitter from the "place you works for" has in their facebook ad. https://www.facebook.com/cheaperfir..._context_item_source=100001314630913&fref=tag


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 24, 2018)

Bryan Dodge said:


> What doesn't make sense about the insurance? Insurance company will not cover any damage, theft or theft by deception, all insurance companies operate that way. I am not a big company, I have a few trailer and other pieces of equipment and can not afford any losses or damage or theft.
> In regards to the Attorney, the few that I do know don't want to bother with a little company or dealing with a company outside of the U.S, have a few consults in the beginning of the year. One particular Attorney will file suit for a fee, which may be the best course of action.
> Cretin, Incompetent, Lack of common sense, Minion. There is no reason why a new piece equipment should have issues within 45 hours. I don't have employees, I didn't rent it out, don't even let friends use it. The manufacturer can say whatever he likes, the manufacturer can promise the customer anything he wants. If the manufacturer doesn't follow through on anything he tells you and you continually wait, what then?



Its was 6 weeks from the time you informed me of problems to the time you started this. (This can be seen in the correspondence i have posted) In that time you expressed interest in getting it repaired locally (you were asking about materials) I assumed you had as I hadnt heard back from you in this time. You contacted me again (5 weeks from initial contact) and I proposed a viable and sensible solution. You refused and threatened me. You wanted me to send you a much larger machine AND a new conveyor (value of $32000) In return you would repair your machine, tell me whats wrong with it, and not slander/blackmail me. I declined. 

Let me know if you actually want my help instead of bickering back and forth on a public forum.


----------



## sirbuildalot (Dec 24, 2018)

Bryan, you’ve contradicted yourself several times in this tread. For instance on page 4 you said, and I quote “I will begin putting videos on YouTube of actual equipment being used by actual employees and results are far from satisfactory” Now you say you have no employees. If there’s one thing I can’t stand it’s a liar. Be a man and admit your to blame for the damage. I also don’t believe you didn’t rent it out. I hope Andrew never has to deal with another dipshit like you again. Next time you buy new equipment do yourself a favor and don’t abuse the piss out of it or let someone else do so.


----------



## jhark123 (Dec 24, 2018)

@sirbuildalot I think that we can ad “thief” to the description. By trying to blackmail an additional machine out of the manufacturer he might as well have come in to their yard at night and tried to take one.


----------



## Bryan Dodge (Dec 24, 2018)

NSMaple1 said:


> I spent a fair amount of time googling up things in an honest & fair attempt to find how much other bad stuff was being said out there on the internets about these machines. I found absolutely nothing else. That doesn't mean of course that one of these hasn't ever had issues before, but in this day & age, if there were the serious flaws as being claimed by Mr. Dodge, I am sure I would have found something. Likely a whole bunch of something.






[email protected] said:


> Where is the communication from september about a defective wedge? This was october 31st. The wedge wings being bent does not affect the operation of the machine. It will indeed still split wood. At this same time (oct 31st) you sent pictures of everything else. You also said that 50% of the blocks were not cut square (again use some common sense and follow instructions in the owners manual). You also mentioned getting the phenolic made locally. I didnt feel there was much of a point in paying freight on a wedge that still works when I needed to send you a frame anyways. I knew if i sent you what we normally use you would detroy that one also. Again I had to find a better solution. 5 weeks later when contact had been made the machine had 40 more hours on it (clearly it could still function) and i was told it had gotten worse. At this same time I had told you that I had been working on new design for you. You felt that was unreasonable and wanted DRASTCIALLY more from me, in return you wouldnt slander and blackmail me. I declined. Now we are here.
> 
> Throughout the last 5 pages of this post my story hasnt changed and I have all the supporting documents and communications. If you interested in what i have to offer send me a pm and i am more than happy to look after you.


 Look at your call logs and texts. I have every call and text. I even have the box with postage codes from the faulty wiring harness. You know I called you all the time and you answered. Most questions were in regards if you have experienced the issues I was dealing with and your response was no, never experienced those issues. I have explained every issue with you and have taken photos, countless photos. At the time I wanted to get the machine going and do it correctly, now I look at back and understand why you would deny any issues. Now after a few weeks reviewing the photos, texts and trying to get a better understanding of what, why and how we are currently at this point. I told you previously that we have never encountered this many issues with any previous splitters, ever. 
I requested an additional unit for that unit can be modified to deal with the pressures, and modifications would have been done at my cost not yours and would have disclosed to you the fab work. I am losing money cause the machine is sitting since our last communication, 120.5 hours and will remain at those hours until a solution has been reached. I tried the emails, I tried the texts and have been told continually to wait or I will send you updated materials, after being told to wait till the end of January for an updated frame that was the tipping point. Should I have waited till the end of January and then started posting to public forums. How long should I wait before action is taken on your part. This machine wasn't abused and you know it, you were called consistently by me and I appreciate you answering. You know its only me operating this machine cause you were called by at the time of every issue. I have one part time helper and he isn't allowed to touch the conveyor splitter or the saws, believe it or not Im at the point to where I don't care. 
You didn't change your fabrication design or materials being used just for me. You said yourself you changed materials after I was experiencing the issues If you want people to believe that than so be it. Your not gonna admit anything on this forum because you have a business to protect. This forum along with the few other that have been posted will soon make sense to you in the next coming weeks.


----------



## jhark123 (Dec 24, 2018)

Andrew, I hope you’re taking screenshots of these posts in case there is a future lawsuit.

Bryan, you’re really showing yourself when you refuse a new frame and insist on a second whole machine (and then you would keep both!).


----------



## c5rulz (Dec 24, 2018)

This is beginning to remind me of an old adage a wise man told me once: "Never argue with an idiot as they will drag you down to their level, then beat you with experience."


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 24, 2018)

If you look back a couple of posts you will be able to read why we switched the material for the wings and why we chose the material that we did in the first place.

As you have just stated there is absolutley no point in me sending you down what you already have. This is why i found a different solution for you.

I am willing to take the blame for this. I have agreed several times that this shouldnt have happened under any circumstance. Again I dont really know what you want other than a new machine and conveyor that is almost 3x the cost of what you have to replace. 

How does a machine that doesnt run continue to accumulate hours? Any issue that caused the machine to actually stop i have been very prompt to get it diagnosed and get you going again. Even on evenings and weekends.


----------



## c5rulz (Dec 24, 2018)

Kevin in Ohio said:


> I've also seen it where they know the client won't pay.




It takes a really BAD case for an attorney hole not to take on hourly basis. For an attorney to take on a case like this on a contingency of future expected settlement, FORGETABOUTIT


----------



## c5rulz (Dec 24, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> How does a machine that doesnt run continue to accumulate hours? .



That is a pretty simple one to answer Andrew. The operator is running a machine he knows has issues from his own doing. The problems now are severe and further operation at this point will go from fixable to total destruction of the unit but he doesn't care of the consequences. Some would infer that is irrational as I certainly do.


----------



## NSMaple1 (Dec 24, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> I am willing to take the blame for this. I have agreed several times that this shouldnt have happened under any circumstance.



Dont think that's something I could say. Some would manage to find a way to break anything. As I think we've seen here.


----------



## NSMaple1 (Dec 24, 2018)

_*There is no reason why a new piece equipment should have issues within 45 hours. *_

Sure there is.

Abuse.


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Dec 24, 2018)

Bryan Dodge said:


> Again, I don't rent anything out, my current insurance provider will not allow it. I only have a few pieces of equipment, 5-6 pieced for wood processing and equipment for pickups. The necessary Insurance policy would be far to costly for only 5-6 pieces of rental equipment.










https://us.letgo.com/en/i/for-rent-...ay-wedge_da44cfb2-59d0-4fb4-a051-aaa0790d584f

Hmmmmm.


----------



## NSMaple1 (Dec 24, 2018)

Mr. Dodge has zero credibility.


----------



## jhark123 (Dec 24, 2018)

Oh my, the plot thickens lol^


----------



## c5rulz (Dec 24, 2018)

c5rulz said:


> Bryan, answer post #129. You starting to prevaricate like a politician.



Seems like Johny Carson and the great Carnac couldn't have been more spot on.

 



Kevin in Ohio said:


> https://us.letgo.com/en/i/for-rent-...ay-wedge_da44cfb2-59d0-4fb4-a051-aaa0790d584f
> 
> Hmmmmm.




You are Da Man. You have let your fingers do the talking



jhark123 said:


> Oh my, the plot thickens lol^




YES it does!


----------



## sb47 (Dec 24, 2018)

NSMaple1 said:


> Mr. Dodge has zero credibility.






He only joined last Thursday and 100% of his post have been about his broken splitter. Hmmmmm!


----------



## sb47 (Dec 24, 2018)

Bryan Dodge said:


> What doesn't make sense about the insurance? Insurance company will not cover any damage, theft or theft by deception, all insurance companies operate that way. I am not a big company, I have a few trailer and other pieces of equipment and can not afford any losses or damage or theft.
> In regards to the Attorney, the few that I do know don't want to bother with a little company or dealing with a company outside of the U.S, have a few consults in the beginning of the year. One particular Attorney will file suit for a fee, which may be the best course of action.
> Cretin, Incompetent, Lack of common sense, Minion. There is no reason why a new piece equipment should have issues within 45 hours. I don't have employees, I didn't rent it out, don't even let friends use it. The manufacturer can say whatever he likes, the manufacturer can promise the customer anything he wants. If the manufacturer doesn't follow through on anything he tells you and you continually wait, what then?




If it's not in writing, it's worthless hearsay.


----------



## sirbuildalot (Dec 24, 2018)

Question is will Bryan have the balls to post again, or will he come up with another lie?


----------



## sirbuildalot (Dec 24, 2018)

Who could’ve predicted this?.........Oh wait, everyone lol. Bryan, before you say something foolish remember you already said you NEVER rented it out, insurance wouldn’t allow it. So we don’t want to hear, “that’s an old ad” or any other ******** lies. And yes the fact that it was rented out makes a HUGE frickin difference. I think it’s time to man up and take your licking.


----------



## muddstopper (Dec 24, 2018)

Kevin in Ohio said:


> https://us.letgo.com/en/i/for-rent-...ay-wedge_da44cfb2-59d0-4fb4-a051-aaa0790d584f
> 
> Hmmmmm.


 Not hard to see who has been lying about who, what and where this machine has been.


muddstopper said:


> Md group Inc is also a equipment rental place. Is it possible the splitter was rented out.





Bryan Dodge said:


> Insurance wouldn't allow it, underwriting threatened to cancel all policies


Its pretty easy to see why insurance companies wouldnt insure the rental euipment. They cant control how or what some idiot would do with it. I think Bryan found out what happens when you let just anybody operate a piece of equipment that has the ability to tear itself apart if not used properly. It might be time for every member here to start trolling the internet looking for Bryans other attempts to discredit Andrew and Eastonmade and link to this thread. Let the truth be told.

Wait!! Did I just suggest that everybody should stoop down to Bryans level. I cant believe I even suggested that.


----------



## Waltzie (Dec 24, 2018)

Figure I would post a screenshot in case the advertisement for renting out an Eastonmade 22-28 wood splitter is taken down.


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Dec 24, 2018)

Waltzie said:


> Figure I would post a screenshot in case the advertisement for renting out an Eastonmade 22-28 wood splitter is taken down.


----------



## bubmiller (Dec 24, 2018)

1. No man has a good enough memory to tell a lie.

2. The internet is forever.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## sirbuildalot (Dec 24, 2018)

As fun as it is beating up on Bryan, I sincerely hope he learned a valuable lesson out of all of this. Always tell the truth, because it never changes. Don’t rent equipment........unless you have an ironclad rental agreement so the RESPONSIBLE party can be held accountable. Lastly, don’t go on a public forum to badmouth someone who did nothing wrong, or people will see through the ******** lies and hammer you like a nail. Now why don’t you try telling us the truth!


----------



## Natster (Dec 24, 2018)

@[email protected]
1. No man has a good enough memory to tell a lie.
No truer words spoken.
N


----------



## CaseyForrest (Dec 24, 2018)

Kevin in Ohio said:


> https://us.letgo.com/en/i/for-rent-...ay-wedge_da44cfb2-59d0-4fb4-a051-aaa0790d584f
> 
> Hmmmmm.



I couldn't help but notice hes using one of Andrews YouTube videos as well.

ETA: And why is it still for rent if its basically unusable?


----------



## Natster (Dec 24, 2018)

bubmiller said:


> 1. No man has a good enough memory to tell a lie.
> 
> 2. The internet is forever.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve (Dec 24, 2018)

CaseyForrest said:


> I couldn't help but notice hes using one of Andrews YouTube videos as well.
> 
> ETA: And why is it still for rent if its basically unusable?


I see there is a sold sign on that link that wasn't there earlier.


----------



## Waltzie (Dec 24, 2018)

On a side note... I saw they were selling Osage Orange for $500 a cord.

Is that realistic?

I enjoy burning the occasional odd piece I get, but don’t think I would pay a premium for it.


----------



## c5rulz (Dec 24, 2018)

sirbuildalot said:


> As fun as it is beating up on Bryan, I sincerely hope he learned a valuable lesson out of all of this. Always tell the truth, because it never changes. Don’t rent equipment........unless you have an ironclad rental agreement so the RESPONSIBLE party can be held accountable. Lastly, don’t go on a public forum to badmouth someone who did nothing wrong, or people will see through the ******** lies and hammer you like a nail. Now why don’t you try telling us the truth!






I disagree. People like the OP will never learn from a comeuppance. They will lash out against anyone who brings their transgressions to light. Once this episode is over another will come up in short order where another victim will be chosen to bear the brunt of his wrath for what he considers a grave injustice. The sad thing is often frivolous lawsuits are won because spineless CEOs listening to lawyer holes will take the easy way out and settle rather than doing the right thing.


----------



## Waltzie (Dec 24, 2018)

c5rulz said:


> I disagree. People like the OP will never learn from a comeuppance. They will lash out against anyone who brings their transgressions to light. Once this episode is over another will come up in short order where another victim will be chosen to bear the brunt of his wrath for what he considers a grave injustice. The sad thing is often frivolous lawsuits are won because spineless CEOs listening to lawyer holes will take the easy way out and settle rather than doing the right thing.




It’s not a matter of CEO’s having a spine or not. The true sad thing is that it is almost always cheaper to settle vs. fighting a BS lawsuit.


----------



## c5rulz (Dec 24, 2018)

Waltzie said:


> It’s not a matter of CEO’s having a spine or not. The true sad thing is that it is almost always cheaper to settle vs. fighting a BS lawsuit.




I agree with you.


But that is exactly why frivolous lawsuits occur. And every frivolous lawsuits has a lawyer hole who took the case.


----------



## Natster (Dec 24, 2018)

Isn't that one of the 10 commandments? The one that says "thou shalt not bear false witness against your neighbor"?
He slandered the easton made company, and tried to defraud him. I'd guess that he could be sued too.


----------



## Wood Hound (Dec 24, 2018)

I doubt very much,if Andrew has time to sue anyone,he is a worker...


----------



## Natster (Dec 24, 2018)

Yes, but a letter from Andrews atty, might get his attention.
N


----------



## Wood Hound (Dec 24, 2018)

Those letters do work,yes...


----------



## Natster (Dec 24, 2018)

Ceace and desist comes to mind.


----------



## Wood Hound (Dec 24, 2018)

Then,the thing called Karma....


----------



## Jakers (Dec 24, 2018)

Waltzie said:


> Figure I would post a screenshot in case the advertisement for renting out an Eastonmade 22-28 wood splitter is taken down.


here's a better one listing all the info on the side of it too


----------



## T27_Scrench (Dec 25, 2018)

Kevin in Ohio said:


> https://us.letgo.com/en/i/for-rent-...ay-wedge_da44cfb2-59d0-4fb4-a051-aaa0790d584f
> 
> Hmmmmm.



Not hmmmmmm....


----------



## burtle (Dec 25, 2018)

I've watched a lot of videos of the Easton log splitters. I hope to own one someday. I didn't realize Easton sold them in Illinois.


----------



## sirbuildalot (Dec 25, 2018)

burtle said:


> I've watched a lot of videos of the Easton log splitters. I hope to own one someday. I didn't realize Easton sold them in Illinois.



You may want to reconsider. Especially if you plan to allow a group of half cocked rentees attempt to run the 8 way wedge through a 3 fork 48" diameter oak that is sideways on the beam multiple times.


----------



## Wood Hound (Dec 25, 2018)

Only a retard,would rent out a splitter with auto return...


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Dec 25, 2018)

york said:


> Only a retard,would rent out a splitter with auto return...



I'm assuming you meant auto cycle ?


----------



## Wood Hound (Dec 25, 2018)

Yes,sorry just woke up..


----------



## burtle (Dec 25, 2018)

york said:


> Only a retard,would rent out a splitter with auto return...




Much agreed!!


----------



## NSMaple1 (Dec 25, 2018)

And a multi wedge.


----------



## c5rulz (Dec 25, 2018)

Since the scam is up on whether this was a "rental" or not. Do you suppose the "rental agent" assessed damages for the condition the splitter was returned in, or were they too dumb to realize what shape it was returned in. If damages were assesed, how much OP?


----------



## KiwiBro (Dec 25, 2018)

Very nice work fellas. The 'clean hands' doctrine springs to mind here.


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Dec 25, 2018)

c5rulz said:


> Since the scam is up on whether this was a "rental" or not. Do you suppose the "rental agent" assessed damages for the condition the splitter was returned in, or were they too dumb to realize what shape it was returned in. If damages were assesed, how much OP?



Might have happened during a demonstration of what it will do.


----------



## c5rulz (Dec 25, 2018)

Kevin in Ohio said:


> Might have happened during a demonstration of what it will do.



Or a demonstration of what you shouldn't do.


----------



## hseII (Dec 25, 2018)

Jakers said:


> here's a better one listing all the info on the side of it too
> 
> View attachment 692431



This Is worth 1,000 words. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cantoo (Dec 25, 2018)

So who's going to forward the rental ad to this guy Insurance agent for sheets and giggles? I'm sure he's going to come back on and say this was the ad that was put up before he inquired about his insurance and covering it and that he never rented it out at all.


----------



## Waltzie (Dec 25, 2018)

I don’t think he will be back.....


----------



## burtle (Dec 25, 2018)

Waltzie said:


> I don’t think he will be back.....




I don't think he will be either.

p.s...I hope you all had a great Christmas!


----------



## Jhenderson (Dec 25, 2018)

Waltzie said:


> It’s not a matter of CEO’s having a spine or not. The true sad thing is that it is almost always cheaper to settle vs. fighting a BS lawsuit.



Only the first time. After that, those thinking of filing a nuisance law suit can’t find a lawyer to take their case on contingency.


----------



## olyman (Dec 25, 2018)

he is,,and always will be, a conniving pile of filth...good riddance


----------



## muddstopper (Dec 25, 2018)

According to the letgo ad, it has been sold. I guess the drama is over.


----------



## cantoo (Dec 25, 2018)

Mudd, I'm guessing he put that on there to "remove" the ad. Looks like it didn't work though.


----------



## Stonesforbrains (Dec 25, 2018)

B, didn’t have a leg to stand on legally or he would have never posted on a public forum. Attorneys are like sharks, they know all the angles and also know to tell a client to shut their mouth on public forums if they stand to make a cent. A sharp attorney can figure the angle and get blood from a turnip! I figure B was out the cost of the machine because of bad choices, probably quite a few.

I believe, B has not been taught by his elders what personal accountability, personal responsibility, self respect, dignity and integrity mean. It’s really sad, and I really am disappointed that B’s recourse was not to look himself in the eye and tell himself “hey I f-ed up, I gotta figure out how I can make it better”, but his recourse was to lash out and attack the manufacturer. He tried to cost the manufacturer as much money as he could by tainting any public forum he could. Trying to sway any opinions of the product and hurt the manufacturer. Personal accountability, personal responsibility, self respect, dignity and integrity, I hope that you and I take the time to teach anyone and everyone in our families what these things mean. God Bless everyone and have a blessed Holiday!


----------



## c5rulz (Dec 26, 2018)

muddstopper said:


> According to the letgo ad, it has been sold. I guess the drama is over.





Wait a minute! Everything the OP said was a lie. So why would you now believe that the unit is sold because of a letgo ad? And how would you sell it by honestly saying, "Very low hour high end production log splitter for sale that is only moderately destroyed from abuse"?


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Dec 26, 2018)

c5rulz said:


> Wait a minute! Everything the OP said was a lie. So why would you now believe that the unit is sold because of a letgo ad? And how would you sell it by honestly saying, "Very low hour high end production log splitter for sale that is only moderately destroyed from abuse"?



Not so quick. The way I see it is that the manufacturer can now prove that this unit has changed hands so no need to converse or reply to previous owner. Even if "he bought it back". Then again, it also would not surprise me if this unit magically will become "stolen."

As far as a defamation case goes, I think this public statement in and of itself would be a pretty good indication of the intention.



Bryan Dodge said:


> Common sense would be to handle this matter in the courts, unfortunately this has become personal. I would rather see him loose potential sales.



This is what was over the line in my opinion.


----------



## sirbuildalot (Dec 26, 2018)

Bryan....oh Bryan....where art thou Bryan???


----------



## Natster (Dec 26, 2018)

cantoo said:


> Mudd, I'm guessing he put that on there to "remove" the ad. Looks like it didn't work though.


I'd bet that he still owns it. And, that he'll try to hide a while, then go back to "easy money", through one of his hundreds of tricks. Maybe someone who lives close to him, can "check" on him occasional. Maybe one of the local tree services...
"Those who contribute the least, complain the most" seems to hold true.
N


----------



## Wood Hound (Dec 26, 2018)

If the OP does not come back-he only started this thread,to try to wreak Andrew Easton,i feel he should get the BOOT..

What has he to offer this forum?


----------



## bubmiller (Dec 26, 2018)

Natster said:


> I'd bet that he still owns it. And, that he'll try to hide a while, then go back to "easy money", through one of his hundreds of tricks. Maybe someone who lives close to him, can "check" on him occasional. Maybe one of the local tree services...
> "Those who contribute the least, complain the most" seems to hold true.
> N


It could be they worked out a deal over the phone for Andrew to buy it back?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2018)

bubmiller said:


> It could be they worked out a deal over the phone for Andrew to buy it back?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk



We have not spoke on the phone for several months


----------



## NSMaple1 (Dec 26, 2018)

He didnt start it. He bumped an old one. I just hope it sticks around, it does have decent info in it.


----------



## bubmiller (Dec 26, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> We have not spoke on the phone for several months


Then I'm guessing it's a way to pull the add while choking on the black feathers.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## Wood Hound (Dec 26, 2018)

OH yes,the thread would forever stay,but Mr Dodge needs to be removed...


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Dec 26, 2018)

No boot...
That being said, I'd buy one of Andrew's splitter in a heart beat over any other hydraulic in that price range, and I've owned a new TW-6 for almost three years.
No longer have the need however for a big splitter.


----------



## pajeepman (Dec 26, 2018)

A guy I know bought a splitter for his skid steer to split big rounds so they could more easily and quicker split on a timberwolf tw6. The thing is a beast and it came with a 4 way wedge. The 4 way became a 3 way when trying to split a round across the grain. He knew he f'ed up and did not go back to the manufacturer saying their product was defective. He sucked it up. Seems somebody here should have done the same thing.....Just saying [emoji848].

Sent from my SM-J727P using Tapatalk


----------



## Wood Hound (Dec 26, 2018)

Thats the difference between a MAN and a person who feels entitled..


----------



## sirbuildalot (Dec 26, 2018)

Going back to my comments from page 2, the Eastonmade splitters seem just as well built as Timberwolf, at lower pricepoints with more equipment as standard options.

If I ran a commercial outfit, I'd seriously look at these splitters. I think a 9-16 or a 12-22 and a Supersplit for smaller stuff would kick butt. The responses he gave for the "issues" with that moron shows me he cares about the customer and trying to right any "wrongs". Even those that aren't his fault. Good luck Andrew. If you ever feel like sending a splitter my way for testing purposes Id be happy to oblige


----------



## Marshy (Dec 26, 2018)

Franny K said:


> View attachment 691992
> Stover® lock nuts are one-piece hex nuts which derive their prevailing torque characteristics from controlled distortion of their top threads from their normal helical form to a more elliptical shape. Frequently used in farm machinery, plus in the automotive and metalworking industries, they can withstand severe vibration and shock loads.
> 
> How one of those loosens to the point it is missing? I have never heard that term but they are used in a few places on my equipment notably a flail mower and they are single use items, ie if removed use a new one.
> ...


The proper engagement of a bolt into a nut is only 1 full thread above the nut. Anything more is not necessarily better.


----------



## Marshy (Dec 26, 2018)

Bryan Dodge said:


> What doesn't make sense about the insurance? Insurance company will not cover any damage, theft or theft by deception, all insurance companies operate that way. I am not a big company, I have a few trailer and other pieces of equipment and can not afford any losses or damage or theft.
> ...


I'm going to make an assumption.

Despite not being able to get rental insurance you still rented the splitter which resulted in the damage and now have no fall back on recouping the cost of damage though insurance. Maybe you also use use it to process wood to sell split wood (commercially) and now you're all pissy because you cant continue to rent it or operate it without putting work into it from the abuse.

Well, it's just an assumption but in the end it doesnt really matter. What everyone is going to take away from this thread is there was excessive abuse to the splitter, the manufacturer attempted to reasonably accommodate you, *AND CONTINUES TO OFFER REASONABLE ACCOMMODATIONS but you refuse them and expect above and beyond reasonable compensation. *

The damage I have see doesnt entitle you to a larger machine and a new conveyer. You are just being a shitty person. Operate the machine within the reasonable limits and it will last. As you can tell, I've made up my mind about the situation and have little sympathy for the matter and how you are acting. And I'm only up to page 11!


----------



## Marshy (Dec 26, 2018)

Kevin in Ohio said:


> https://us.letgo.com/en/i/for-rent-...ay-wedge_da44cfb2-59d0-4fb4-a051-aaa0790d584f
> 
> Hmmmmm.


Hot damn, guess I have good intuition! Just turn the page and there it is! Stick a fork in this, it's done.


----------



## Marshy (Dec 26, 2018)

@Bryan Dodge, care to address this?


----------



## KiwiBro (Dec 26, 2018)

Andrew, have you any plans to update your open box wedge design? Yours is a great start but there are a few makers who have taken the box wedge idea much further and their machines are, if you don't mind me saying, more compelling in my opinion, when it comes to box wedge splitters. I'm still a few months away from having the $ but am putting together a shortlist and will be keeping a watching brief on what manufacturers are doing for the next few months.

It may be you don't see enough demand for them to keep advancing the box wedge option? I can't actually find any better alternative than the box wedge for the money I'm looking at spending and the ideas I have for its use. I'd be surprised if the demand isn't there yet for you and others up there.

I've read more than enough in this thread, thanks (I think somewhat ironically as I'm sure it wasn't his intention) to the now infamous Bryan, to feel confident you are definitely worth dealing with, it's just a matter of your box wedge designs advancing to a point they are at least on par with what I'm seeing elsewhere.


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Dec 26, 2018)

Marshy said:


> @Bryan Dodge, care to address this?



Bryan hasn't been on since Monday morning (before the Lego link was posted), at least not while logged in. I'd guess that he probably saw that we figured it out and that he won't be back.


----------



## Marshy (Dec 26, 2018)

Ryan'smilling said:


> Bryan hasn't been on since Monday morning (before the Lego link was posted), at least not while logged in. I'd guess that he probably saw that we figured it out and that he won't be back.


Yep, just thought he might have more words of wisdom for us.


----------



## muddstopper (Dec 26, 2018)

I commented on a couple of things I thought might be future problems early in this thread. One being the backbone wedge support being to tall to support the wedge when splitting oversized rounds. Since Bryan started his posts, I went and watched a few videos of users running one of the Eastonmade splitters and believe I saw another potential problem. The users where putting the biggest round they could on the splitter and trying to split with the 6way and 8way wedges. The machine seemed to have plenty of power to do so, but I watched the top half of some of those big round tilt upward, almost standing on end. It looked like those big pieces where trying to enter the recessed wedges side ways, instead of endways. Looking more closely, it appeared that the big pieces where extending above the pusher plate after partially splitting. If the pusher plate was a few more inches taller, I think it would push the whole round thru the wedge instead of just the lower half of the round leaving the top half to lift up on top of the wedge and the pusher plate end of the round to bind cross grain between the wedge and pusher. You would probably have to watch a few of those Utube videos to see exactly what I am talking about.Maybe I can go back and find the one I am talking about.
This video shows what I am talking about.  Watch at the 2minute mark how the top split raises up and almost hangs cross ways betweenwedge and pusher


----------



## Marshy (Dec 26, 2018)

Meh, I didnt see anything abnormal. All splitters seem to do the same IMO.


----------



## cmsmoke (Dec 26, 2018)

Well there’s an hour and a half of my life I’ll never get back.


----------



## cantoo (Dec 26, 2018)

Mudd, I couldn't watch that whole video. Should never be more than two people involved in a splitter like this and 1 would be best. That's too many hands for the lever guy to keep an eye on especially with the big guy who kept sticking his hands where they shouldn't be. And I know it's a new machine and a testing video but the guy running the valves was hitting the wrong levers once in awhile, that's how fingers get lost. I'm still not a fan of the 6 or 8 way wedges on those big pieces as there is just too much splitter trash and it seems like lots of resplitting needed anyway. Now doing 16" wood I think they would be fine but on the big stuff shown it was more work than a 4 way would be with multiple passes. I think a multiple pass box wedge would be better. Processors are a whole different ballgame. 
Years ago when my Dad used to help me by running the levers he would get a little rammy on the levers when my hands were close, I would "accidently" drop a split onto his foot to remind him to be careful. He seemed to remember to slow down a bit then. ​ Spare the rod and spoil the child.


----------



## cantoo (Dec 26, 2018)

cmsmoke, maybe you can sue Bryan for lost time?


----------



## cantoo (Dec 26, 2018)

Mudd, Andrew has already made a splitter like I was describing. The model 12-22 has the type of box wedge that works perfect for those big nasty rounds and will last.


----------



## muddstopper (Dec 27, 2018)

cantoo said:


> Mudd, Andrew has already made a splitter like I was describing. The model 12-22 has the type of box wedge that works perfect for those big nasty rounds and will last.


 Yea, I like their box wedge a lot. I actually removed my adjustable wedge hyd and built a box wedge to go on my splitter. 
That was the first attempt and I thought I had it all figured out. This is what the wedge looked like after the second round. 
. Needless to say, my experiment didnt work like I had hoped. I had to remove the wedge and put my old 6way back on but without the hyd's. Since It wouldnt adjust up and down anymore, I also removed the bottom set of wings and made it a 4 way. I kind of suspected my box wedge design wouldnt hold up, but I built it with scrap I had laying around. I changed the blade stagger so that the center vertical wedge was making the final split instead of the leading splits. My horizonal blade was make out of a RRCrossing gate weight. 1/2in recycled soft steel. My designed allowed the leading edge of the horizonal wedge bend up in the center under pressure. The more it bent up the bigger the wood got as it entered the wedge. 2 rounds was all it took to destroy the wedge. I had to get my wood split for the winter, so I havent gotten around to building a new box wedge, but My failed attempt did show me that all my ideals are not always good ones. I also blamed the manufacturer for the defective blade design. Poor design, poor metal choices, and sloppy welding, the manufacturer of my box blade certainly screwed up. My steel supplier wants $200 for a new piece of 1" plate to make my new horizonal wedge. I am still hopeing to find a piece of scrap somewhere so I can rebuilt it.


----------



## sb47 (Dec 27, 2018)

Marshy said:


> The proper engagement of a bolt into a nut is only 1 full thread above the nut. Anything more is not necessarily better.




Having more bolt sticking through the nut, gives the nut a better chance of staying on the bolt longer if it starts backing itself off. Giving you more opportunity to catch it before it falls off completely. It doesn't make it stronger, but it takes longer for it to back off and fall off the bolt.


----------



## sb47 (Dec 27, 2018)

cantoo said:


> Mudd, Andrew has already made a splitter like I was describing. The model 12-22 has the type of box wedge that works perfect for those big nasty rounds and will last.



I like the box wedge design because it takes a lot of the stress off the splitter and it's not trying to split the whole round at once. It also looks like its easier to pull the round back and let it drop down for the next cycle.


----------



## Wood Hound (Dec 27, 2018)

I checked the nuts on my 22-28 and they are all snug,plus i have a feeling they are a jamb nut,they are not going anywhere..


----------



## c5rulz (Dec 27, 2018)

I like the look of the box wedge but feel it will generate more trash. The worry I have with dealing with large log cut offs that have crotches is they are simply not prudent to run through anything other than a single knife.


----------



## homemade (Dec 27, 2018)

c5rulz said:


> I like the look of the box wedge but feel it will generate more trash. The worry I have with dealing with large log cut offs that have crotches is they are simply not prudent to run through anything other than a single knife.



That’s the nice thing about an eastonmade box wedge. It slips in and out if you want single wedge or 4 way or what ever suites your wood.


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Dec 27, 2018)

homemade said:


> That’s the nice thing about an eastonmade box wedge. It slips in and out if you want single wedge or 4 way or what ever suites your wood.


Exactly... 
They are obviously a well thought out splitter.


----------



## Marshy (Dec 27, 2018)

sb47 said:


> I like the box wedge design because it takes a lot of the stress off the splitter and it's not trying to split the whole round at once. It also looks like its easier to pull the round back and let it drop down for the next cycle.


Yes I agree with you, I was speaking strictly from a fasteners ability to provide a mechanical connection. Once a nut is lose all bets are off and that mechanical joint is as good as failed.


----------



## fulladirt (Dec 28, 2018)

Nice work getting to the bottom of this guys, it's appreciated for the sake of TRUTH.
If I ever got into selling firewood an Eastonmade splitter would be towards top of the short list.


----------



## farmer steve (Dec 29, 2018)

tprepd1 said:


> Nice work getting to the bottom of this guys, it's appreciated for the sake of TRUTH.
> If I ever got into selling firewood an Eastonmade splitter would be towards top of the short list.


Yep. Case CLOSED!!! 'Ol Bryan messed with hornets and got stung.


----------



## JeffHK454 (Dec 29, 2018)

farmer steve said:


> Yep. Case CLOSED!!! 'Ol Bryan messed with hornets and got stung.


I believe he kinda got what he wanted which was some negative press for the Eastonmade products...even if it was all B.S. 

When you search Eastonmade with g00gle this thread pops up on the first page and might deter some small businessman from wanting to even chance dropping a bunch of cash on a rig that doesn’t perform great and last a good long while. This was admittedly what ol douchebag Bryan wanted from the get go. 

What all the non-members that find themselves here after doing a search of MD Group Inc. need to do is read back through this thread and ask themselves if they want to do business with people that openly lie on a public forum.


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Dec 29, 2018)

JeffHK454 said:


> I believe he kinda got what he wanted which was some negative press for the Eastonmade products...even if it was all B.S.
> 
> When you search Eastonmade with g00gle this thread pops up on the first page and might deter some small businessman from wanting to even chance dropping a bunch of cash on a rig that doesn’t perform great and last a good long while. This was admittedly what ol douchebag Bryan wanted from the get go.
> 
> What all the non-members that find themselves here after doing a search of MD Group Inc. need to do is read back through this thread and ask themselves if they want to do business with people that openly lie on a public forum.



First off, I do not sell firewood but know people locally that do. From what I have seen, it is like most other things and it has been mentioned here before. If you do a good job and treat people with respect by giving them a good product, they will come back and word of mouth will give you all the sales you can handle. Anymore, I get REAL leary of places that advertise endlessly as you wonder why they have to. Normally it becomes evident pretty fast. 

I'd be interested to know what you guys that sell have found. Fly by nighters come in, promise the world and undercut the local prices and sell wet wood. Customers go away and come back once they get burned. (pun intended) Comments?

What really did amaze me when I first saw this thread was I did some searching to see if anyone else had any issue. Not a single thing came up. Red Flags started to raise as for someone to claim issues, basically from day one, did not make sense. We all know what happened from there and it was quite a surprise to have the actual maker chime in and fill in the blanks. For him to post the conversations between them when he was threatened by the other party that he was, was awesome. No cherry picking on words, just the truth which painted the picture pretty quick.

My hope is people will take the time to read through to see what was up,which honestly, I think they would if they were serious about something of this cost. You can tell by the stuff Andrew is making, he's not in it to make a quick buck by sacrificing component quality. Most companies out there are not taking that route as they are in the throw away mentality of the day. Commercial quality should mean commercial quality. bottom line.


----------



## Natster (Dec 29, 2018)

Just a thought.
On the box blade, why not put an arm on the pusher, to pull the log back for the next split? Just gravity, and a tab, to catch the log, for the next cycle.
N


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Dec 29, 2018)

Natster said:


> Just a thought.
> On the box blade, why not put an arm on the pusher, to pull the log back for the next split? Just gravity, and a tab, to catch the log, for the next cycle.
> N



Like this?


----------



## Cody (Dec 29, 2018)

c5rulz said:


> I like the look of the box wedge but feel it will generate more trash. The worry I have with dealing with large log cut offs that have crotches is they are simply not prudent to run through anything other than a single knife.



I like splitter scraps so a box wedge would likely be perfect for my use, but I'm just not sure I'm going to be running a lot of large firewood through a splitter here in the future. Unless EAB speeds up around here, I'm slowing down a fair amount.


----------



## farmer steve (Dec 29, 2018)

@Kevin in Ohio. The only time I advertise is if I have something special to sell like Apple or cherry. All the wood I sell is in 1/4 cord bins and and customer hauls. Usually 6-8 bins per week. All word of mouth and repeat customers. I could sell more but won't sell wood that isn't dry enough to burn.


----------



## Natster (Dec 29, 2018)

@Kevin in Ohio 
Yes, that's the idea.
Thanks for the video.
N


----------



## KiwiBro (Dec 29, 2018)

I don't know how close to reality this is and perhaps Andrew could chime in here, but I assume many if not most buyers prepared to spend $10k or more on a wood splitter (not a processor) are generally chasing profitable production of variable-diameter logs. Those that aren't are more likely to be choosing one of his cheaper models.

If there is a better way to achieve profitable production with variable diameter logs than a box wedge, please can somebody let me know before I put my money down? Thanks.

Extra debris/scrap seems a price worth paying unless there is a better alternative. Also, not all box wedge designs are created equal and some produce more debris than others.

If profitable production is the goal, why mess with anything that is too nasty for a well-engineered box wedge? I understand a single wedge will handle nasties/uglies better and produce less trash. But if I'm spending $10k on a wood splitter, I need better production than single-wedging rounds from the uglies pile.


----------



## Waltzie (Dec 29, 2018)

While I don’t sell firewood, I certainly split a lot of it.

I bought the 22-28 because I only have so many hours in a day. When I am splitting wood, I wanted to be productive, without killing myself.  The Eastonmade certainly accomplished that. Andrew answered all of my questions in the year leading up to me plunking down the $, until I was confident that I was making the right choice. 9 months later, I still believe I made the right choice. Probably have split 50 cords.


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Dec 29, 2018)

KiwiBro said:


> I don't know how close to reality this is and perhaps Andrew could chime in here, but I assume many if not most buyers prepared to spend $10k or more on a wood splitter (not a processor) are generally chasing profitable production. Those that aren't are more likely to be choosing one of his cheaper models.
> 
> If there is a better way to achieve profitable production with variable diameter logs than a box wedge, please can somebody let me know before I put my money down? Thanks.
> 
> ...



A couple things come to mind. A friend of mine likes to block his splits thinner with 4 sides as he feels, and has proven to himself, that it dries faster due to the surface area. That's a plus for the box style. a couple of minuses come to my mind. If they stack like bricks, you won't be able to get the airflow through as well and you're going to be selling more wood for a cord than you normally would have to. My Dad told of a local guy who had a roadside firewood "business back in the 70's. He'd buy wood by the truckload and restack it in a 4x4x8 box that was a self serve. He'd "airstack" on purpose and gain just from the air volume so a guy like that would love odd stuff. 

Most guys I've seen running production want uniformity in their product so it's like working with telephone poles. Quick and easy. You can see their point as it's a day job to them. I on the other hand, want to use as much of my wood as possible so I deal with the nasties and don't want small stuff as it's more handling. i'm assuming a lot of the bigger outfits either have people who take the uglies at a discount or move it on to a grinding operation. I would think if they are really big they would sell mulch/chips throughout the year to spread their income out.


----------



## KiwiBro (Dec 29, 2018)

Waltzie said:


> While I don’t sell firewood, I certainly split a lot of it.
> 
> I bought the 22-28 because I only have so many hours in a day. When I am splitting wood, I wanted to be productive, without killing myself. The Eastonmade certainly accomplished that. Andrew answered all of my questions in the year leading up to me plunking down the $, until I was confident that I was making the right choice. 9 months later, I still believe I made the right choice. Probably have split 50 cords.



Are you personally burning 50+ cords a year? Or perhaps are a charitable person and giving much of that away or?


----------



## KiwiBro (Dec 29, 2018)

Kevin in Ohio said:


> A couple things come to mind. A friend of mine likes to block his splits thinner with 4 sides as he feels, and has proven to himself, that it dries faster due to the surface area. That's a plus for the box style. a couple of minuses come to my mind. If they stack like bricks, you won't be able to get the airflow through as well and you're going to be selling more wood for a cord than you normally would have to. My Dad told of a local guy who had a roadside firewood "business back in the 70's. He'd buy wood by the truckload and restack it in a 4x4x8 box that was a self serve. He'd "airstack" on purpose and gain just from the air volume so a guy like that would love odd stuff.
> 
> Most guys I've seen running production want uniformity in their product so it's like working with telephone poles. Quick and easy. You can see their point as it's a day job to them. I on the other hand, want to use as much of my wood as possible so I deal with the nasties and don't want small stuff as it's more handling. i'm assuming a lot of the bigger outfits either have people who take the uglies at a discount or move it on to a grinding operation. I would think if they are really big they would sell mulch/chips throughout the year to spread their income out.


That seems to be the perennial question of profitable firewood production - is there any profitable room between staying deliberately small-time or going the high volume cordwood processor routes. It's a tightrope. When I crunch the numbers, the box wedge designs seem about as far as is prudent to take small-time firewood production before the giant leap into serious processors.

Good point on the tighter stacking of the dimensional firewood. I'd be very surprised if the extra production of the box wedge doesn't eclipse the extra pieces or wood volume of dimensional wood that goes into a cord.

One of the great things I like about an international wood forum like this one is the sheer variance of situations. Down here, a thrown cubic meter is a legal measure of firewood. Also, nobody, not even down South would go through much more than 10 cords a Winter and if I had to average out across the whole country I'd assume one - two cords a year per firewood buyer.


----------



## Waltzie (Dec 29, 2018)

KiwiBro said:


> Are you personally burning 50+ cords a year? Or perhaps are a charitable person and giving much of that away or?




I burn about 10.

But the tree guy who provides the rounds also burns about 10.

The farmer who has the land that we process the wood on burns about 30 between 2 outdoor furnaces.

Right now, we are working on next years wood.

I always burned dried wood, hopefully the consumption on the other stoves will drop once they start burning seasoned wood. We shall see.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Dec 29, 2018)

A splitter with a box wedge is the only thing Id give up the Super Split for.....


----------



## CentaurG2 (Dec 29, 2018)

KiwiBro said:


> I don't know how close to reality this is and perhaps Andrew could chime in here, but I assume many if not most buyers prepared to spend $10k or more on a wood splitter (not a processor) are generally chasing profitable production of variable-diameter logs. Those that aren't are more likely to be choosing one of his cheaper models.
> 
> If there is a better way to achieve profitable production with variable diameter logs than a box wedge, please can somebody let me know before I put my money down? Thanks.
> 
> ...



Here you go. I have posted this before. You want to split wood, power split/timber devil is the way to go. Unfortunately, 10k$ aint going to cut it.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyJ4YmxJuFY


----------



## Waltzie (Dec 29, 2018)

The powersplit would be the cats meow.... if it had a log lift.


----------



## T. Mainus (Dec 29, 2018)

They come with log lifts. Most of the ones I have seen have lifts on them. Ours just has a lift on one side. But they make the double splitter with a log lift on each side as well.


----------



## panolo (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## panolo (Dec 29, 2018)

Isn't sycamore supposed to be impossible to split? One thing I liked about that one is the tubes where your splits run on so the fines and debris fall through.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Dec 29, 2018)

KiwiBro said:


> I don't know how close to reality this is and perhaps Andrew could chime in here, but I assume many if not most buyers prepared to spend $10k or more on a wood splitter (not a processor) are generally chasing profitable production of variable-diameter logs. Those that aren't are more likely to be choosing one of his cheaper models.
> 
> If there is a better way to achieve profitable production with variable diameter logs than a box wedge, please can somebody let me know before I put my money down? Thanks.
> 
> ...



I've watched videos on the 12 and 16 way box wedges that Cord King, Bell's, Multi-tek have on their processors and it seems like they make quite a bit more junk than a regular wedge that has a main knife and then wings... usually 6 or 8 way.
Also need serious hydraulics to be able to push through a box wedge. I don't have the paperwork in front of me, but I want to say it's 50 or 55 tons... 7" cylinder with like a 6" rod.
To compare, my processor runs a 6 way regular wedge and it's I think 15 or 18 tons. It's quite rare it won't split something.

I''ve not come across a splitter (not a processor) that has a big box wedge. There's the little ones like Tempest (now labelled at Woodmizer) have. Seems like a regular wedge would be quicker going in those cases. I suppose those would be handy for doing bundle wood or if a person has lots of customers that expect small splits?


----------



## milkie62 (Dec 30, 2018)

Franny K said:


> View attachment 691992
> Stover® lock nuts are one-piece hex nuts which derive their prevailing torque characteristics from controlled distortion of their top threads from their normal helical form to a more elliptical shape. Frequently used in farm machinery, plus in the automotive and metalworking industries, they can withstand severe vibration and shock loads.
> 
> How one of those loosens to the point it is missing? I have never heard that term but they are used in a few places on my equipment notably a flail mower and they are single use items, ie if removed use a new one.
> ...



How and why are the heads of the bolts so chewed up after 120 hrs ? I split up to 12-15 cord per year for the last 28 yrs with my splitter and my bolt heads still look great. Wood does not booger up metal,I do not care how hard the wood is.


----------



## KiwiBro (Dec 30, 2018)

Waltzie said:


> I burn about 10.
> 
> But the tree guy who provides the rounds also burns about 10.
> 
> ...


Have you run the numbers on what that 10 cords are costing you compared to either buying split firewood, or loads of logs? Earlier, you noted time is precious, so I wonder if you've pencilled it all out.


----------



## KiwiBro (Dec 30, 2018)

CentaurG2 said:


> Here you go. I have posted this before. You want to split wood, power split/timber devil is the way to go. Unfortunately, 10k$ aint going to cut it.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyJ4YmxJuFY


Thanks. I'm not convinced it's a better fit although it's a fine machine and would created less debris. A single operator is tied to the machine, whereas a horizontal can use auto-return valves. A horizontal machine has the ability to gravity feed into the splitting chamber with far fewer reasons for the operators hands to be anywhere near the wedge. I think it's only a matter of time, and certainly within the machines estimated lifetime, that worksafe health and safety rules here will force an operators hands far from the wedge, like it or not. Last time I looked, which was years ago, the powersplits were way North of $10k.


----------



## KiwiBro (Dec 30, 2018)

ChoppyChoppy said:


> I''ve not come across a splitter (not a processor) that has a big box wedge. There's the little ones like Tempest (now labelled at Woodmizer) have. Seems like a regular wedge would be quicker going in those cases. I suppose those would be handy for doing bundle wood or if a person has lots of customers that expect small splits?


Woodmizer bought Tempest a while ago. I've always liked their design but have waited too long for them to seize the productivity gains that are staring them in the face. Maybe it's a liability thing that stops them, but other box wedge models are starting to get their act together. Yeah, small splits seem to sell better here than large ones.


----------



## Franny K (Dec 30, 2018)

milkie62 said:


> How and why are the heads of the bolts so chewed up after 120 hrs ? I split up to 12-15 cord per year for the last 28 yrs with my splitter and my bolt heads still look great. Wood does not booger up metal,I do not care how hard the wood is.


That is back from post 198 I doubt I can make any useful comments at this point. I did notice the bolts and nuts were more banged up more on the wedge end. The apparent deformation of the plates those bolts go through was questioned earlier.


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Dec 30, 2018)

EDIT: This is not the thread I thought I was posting in. Bryan Dodge post. Opps!

I used an old horizontal splitter and a bench for years, lots of years, for personal wood.
Bought a SuperSplit HD.
Bought a TW-6 w/lift and four-way. The big splits from the single or four-way wedge end up on the ground again, on both sides of the machine, which just makes more work. 
There is a huge split pile on one end of the splitter and a quad on the other. Sometimes a conveyor on one end, all of which makes these a two person machine. One each side. Working alone didn't work so smooth, so I had a shop modify the wedge (within two month of being brand new), and operated from the lift side, which is tight and a possible pinch point on most splitters with a lift. The wedge mod did help tremendously, maybe 75% of the time eliminating the need to change sides to pick up pieces to re-split. Pulling the near split to the log lift, and re-splitting the far split.
The Eastonmade box wedge appears to be a much better wedge design, more controlled splits, making it safer for the operator handling large rounds weighing hundreds of pounds. I've never used one, but from my $10,000.+ experience with Timberwolf, it looks pretty good. (At the time of the TW purchase I was unaware of Eastonmade splitters)
I would add when discussing overall designs, I've never used a full auto cycle valve, and would not consider it on a Timberwolf design. Many many times a split would splay and catch the front edge of the outfeed table. In full auto cycle, that would be a huge issue to the splitter and operator safety. Same on detent return. An operator needs to watch, and be at the controls, that large debre does not get behind the push plate and damage equipment,and possibly shoot into legs and knees. It can and does. There are currently two threads on damaged splitters, including this one.


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Dec 30, 2018)

Sandhill Crane said:


> I would add when discussing overall designs, I've never used a full auto cycle valve, and would not consider it on a Timberwolf design. Many many times a split would splay and catch the front edge of the outfeed table. In full auto cycle, that would be a huge issue to the splitter and operator safety. Same on detent return. An operator needs to watch, and be at the controls, that large debre does not get behind the push plate and damage equipment,and possibly shoot into legs and knees. It can and does. There are currently two threads on damaged splitters, including this one. View attachment 693510
> View attachment 693511
> View attachment 693512
> View attachment 693513
> ...



I have a full auto cycle valve on mine. just for your info. You do have the option of manaul in/manual out/auot back/or full auto. there are 2 valves and you can use common sense accordingly. As we have seen though, sometimes too much to ask for some.


----------



## Waltzie (Dec 30, 2018)

Franny K said:


> That is back from post 198 I doubt I can make any useful comments at this point. I did notice the bolts and nuts were more banged up more on the wedge end. The apparent deformation of the plates those bolts go through was questioned earlier.



Those bolts were damaged from the combination of the push plate flexing up from the bolts not being tight, and possibly a bent beam. They then come into contact with the underside of the log cradles.


----------



## Waltzie (Dec 30, 2018)

KiwiBro said:


> Have you run the numbers on what that 10 cords are costing you compared to either buying split firewood, or loads of logs? Earlier, you noted time is precious, so I wonder if you've pencilled it all out
> 
> I enjoy splitting wood, and it’s good excercise.
> 
> ...


----------



## CentaurG2 (Dec 30, 2018)

KiwiBro said:


> Thanks. I'm not convinced it's a better fit although it's a fine machine and would created less debris. A single operator is tied to the machine, whereas a horizontal can use auto-return valves. A horizontal machine has the ability to gravity feed into the splitting chamber with far fewer reasons for the operators hands to be anywhere near the wedge. I think it's only a matter of time, and certainly within the machines estimated lifetime, that worksafe health and safety rules here will force an operators hands far from the wedge, like it or not. Last time I looked, which was years ago, the powersplits were way North of $10k.



I have run a tw-7 and a timber devil. Running a horizontal splitter is like digging a foundation with a shovel. Timber devil is like an excavator. Just watching the video on post #294 brought back a lot of old memories. Bad ones.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Dec 30, 2018)

ChoppyChoppy said:


> I've watched videos on the 12 and 16 way box wedges that Cord King, Bell's, Multi-tek have on their processors and it seems like they make quite a bit more junk than a regular wedge that has a main knife and then wings... usually 6 or 8 way.
> Also need serious hydraulics to be able to push through a box wedge. I don't have the paperwork in front of me, but I want to say it's 50 or 55 tons... 7" cylinder with like a 6" rod.
> To compare, my processor runs a 6 way regular wedge and it's I think 15 or 18 tons. It's quite rare it won't split something.
> 
> I''ve not come across a splitter (not a processor) that has a big box wedge. There's the little ones like Tempest (now labelled at Woodmizer) have. Seems like a regular wedge would be quicker going in those cases. I suppose those would be handy for doing bundle wood or if a person has lots of customers that expect small splits?



Big processors with fixed box wedges push about 55 tons. They generate about 1 cord of junk/waste for every 5 cords split. Yup, you can jam up a box wedge. To get it unstuck, you usually use a split piece of wood and try to push the debris out from the individual flutes. At 55 tons, with a good plug, a 6x6x12” piece of red oak will get squashed like an air gun pellet trying to remove the blockage. You then have to shut down and try to cut slots in the debris in the wedge with the tip of a chainsaw. This is suicide squad dangerous. On the plus side, in the right wood, you can push 4 cords and hour.


----------



## jrider (Dec 30, 2018)

Waltzie said:


> I burn about 10.
> 
> But the tree guy who provides the rounds also burns about 10.
> 
> ...



Do you have any videos of the splitter in action? How many ways is the wedge with your unit?


----------



## Waltzie (Dec 30, 2018)

I only have a 6way. I am contemplating getting a box wedge.

Sorry, no videos we always forget while splitting.


----------



## KiwiBro (Dec 30, 2018)

CentaurG2 said:


> I have run a tw-7 and a timber devil. Running a horizontal splitter is like digging a foundation with a shovel. Timber devil is like an excavator. Just watching the video on post #294 brought back a lot of old memories. Bad ones.


Experience counts for something, but it can be blinding too.
Let's compare the ABS AS-630 autosplit (I don't like that name as it's not auto), as it's on my shortlist and the timber devil commercial single vertical (which is not currently on my shortlist). Are they a reasonable comparison in terms of price? In terms of production? Safety? I can't see, but would like to if you'll help, why the timber devil/PSI machine is either better or worth the extra $ if more expensive.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Dec 30, 2018)

Never run an ABS AS-630 auto split. Found a vid on youtub. Like most machines, in the right wood, it is probably worth a bag of $20’s. Bad wood, looks like you are making mulch and killing yourself for nothing. Big advantage of the power split/timber devil, is every piece is custom split at a reasonable cycle time. The operator alone controls what and how the wood is cut. Power split can make chicken soup out of chicken crap. Yup, it is seriously dangerous machine. You need to remind yourself to handle the wood by the sides only. I think $20K will get you into field goal range of a lower end model.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4NzFMYCSv20


----------



## KiwiBro (Dec 30, 2018)

In comparison to a good single wedge machine, there's no doubt more debris from box wedges and less ability to productively split uglies. I don't think even the most optimistic of box wedge machine salespeople will argue those points. At best they could argue a well designed box wedge does pretty well with uglies but still not as well. I'll add another to that list; needs a high-ish mounted remote operable winch to handle big rounds as easily as a well designed vertical single wedge machine.

I guess it's up to each prospect to decide for themselves if they are getting enough of such ugly wood to justify paying $10k more for the PSI/Timber Devil single vert' splitters. Personally, in the absence of any other reasons why the latter is better than the ABS AS-630 box wedge, I can't even come close to building a case for adding it to the shortlist.


----------



## T. Mainus (Dec 31, 2018)

I started out with a horizontal/vertical Iron and Oak splitter. From there we went to a TW-5. Then we decided to go for it and we bought a used power split, double splitter with one log lift and the conveyor for 15 grand. Until you have used a power split, you will never understand how superior it is to any other splitter. The amount of wood you can produce with that splitter is unbelievable. Last year we started splitting on Jan. 2oth, we quit splitting on March 23rd and we split just over 100 cord with me and 2 other guys working. It all depends on how big you want to get. You have to remember that everyone says power split and they think of the big double splitter with the conveyor. They also make a smaller single splitter that you would pull with a 4 wheeler with no log lift or conveyor for about 7-8 grand I think. The cycle time is the same on all their machines. If I was a serious homeowner/small firewood seller, the power split is the way to go. That small power split would out split that ABS machine no problem. The quality control you have with the power split is exceptional. You control the size of the split, and there is no waste.


----------



## Cody (Dec 31, 2018)

CentaurG2 said:


> Here you go. I have posted this before. You want to split wood, power split/timber devil is the way to go. Unfortunately, 10k$ aint going to cut it.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyJ4YmxJuFY


Last I spoke with them $8500 US would get you their tow behind unit, which is what I was looking into so it could be pulled behind an ATV. I can't remember but I know a log lift is also optional on the tow behind, don't think it's standard. They're very well built units. Seeing as how I noodle a lot of large rounds anyways, powersplit is a hell of a contender. 

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## burtle (Dec 31, 2018)

Do any of you from Illinois have an eastonmade splitter? I'd like to PM you if so. Thanks


----------



## KiwiBro (Dec 31, 2018)

T. Mainus said:


> I started out with a horizontal/vertical Iron and Oak splitter. From there we went to a TW-5. Then we decided to go for it and we bought a used power split, double splitter with one log lift and the conveyor for 15 grand. Until you have used a power split, you will never understand how superior it is to any other splitter. The amount of wood you can produce with that splitter is unbelievable. Last year we started splitting on Jan. 2oth, we quit splitting on March 23rd and we split just over 100 cord with me and 2 other guys working. It all depends on how big you want to get. You have to remember that everyone says power split and they think of the big double splitter with the conveyor. They also make a smaller single splitter that you would pull with a 4 wheeler with no log lift or conveyor for about 7-8 grand I think. The cycle time is the same on all their machines. If I was a serious homeowner/small firewood seller, the power split is the way to go. That small power split would out split that ABS machine no problem. The quality control you have with the power split is exceptional. You control the size of the split, and there is no waste.


Thanks for this. The piles/stacks in some of your photos are indeed impressive. Production per man hour, from log to firewood, how do you think the two splitters would compare? I don't and will never, employ staff so I'm only asking out of curiosity and in case anyone else reading this does have three people to throw at it and wants to know.

That said, looking at the single vert' model from PSI the cycle time is marginally better than ABS' but the latter is producing multiple splits per cycle. The PSI tonnage is considerably higher and it's a single-stage pump, so isn't kicking down like the ABS might. The PSI needs much more manual handling of the rounds whereas the ABS needs none or very little. The PSI needs hands close to the wedge, the ABS doesn't.

Does the PSI split through very stringy wood completely without having to manually pull the pieces apart? Anything left by the ABS will get pushed right through on the next pass.


----------



## NSMaple1 (Dec 31, 2018)

Looks like the ABS is making a whole bunch of splitter trash while at it. Some of that might have been the operator in a big hurry.


----------



## KiwiBro (Dec 31, 2018)

NSMaple1 said:


> Looks like the ABS is making a whole bunch of splitter trash while at it. Some of that might have been the operator in a big hurry.


Yeap, way more trash than a PSI and other non-box wedge splitters.


----------



## woodchuckcanuck (Jan 25, 2019)

A little action in the yard today with our EastonMade 12-22 splitter using the box wedge.


----------



## cantoo (Jan 25, 2019)

Damn that thing works nice. I was going to call you Bryan Dodge at the 2:16 mark. Throw them nasty things aside they don't stack worth a crap anyway. I bet your helper was wishing he was being paid by the cord instead of by the hour now. Andrew builds a bunch of nice splitters. Next you'll be looking for a conveyor to get a stack up. I find that a tall stack will dry out even after a couple of weeks and makes a lot less weight to stack.


----------



## Natster (Jan 25, 2019)

Bryan Dodge. Harfump. He was a dandy! Yeah!
A poor man is better than a liar!
N


----------



## woodchuckcanuck (Jan 26, 2019)

cantoo said:


> Damn that thing works nice. I was going to call you Bryan Dodge at the 2:16 mark. Throw them nasty things aside they don't stack worth a crap anyway. I bet your helper was wishing he was being paid by the cord instead of by the hour now. Andrew builds a bunch of nice splitters. Next you'll be looking for a conveyor to get a stack up. I find that a tall stack will dry out even after a couple of weeks and makes a lot less weight to stack.



I plowed the helper's driveway (neighbour), so he returns the favour. After seeing the splitter in action, he now wants to work off his next year's 3 cord winter's supply. Add the nasty stuff is put with the with the cord as "bonus" wood to the customer.  

We're new to the fire wood game. So we're wondering if stacking like we are on pallets, or throwing into big piles would be the quicker way to dry.


----------



## NSMaple1 (Jan 26, 2019)

Stacks would dry quicker, but in doing this for money you'd need to balance that with your inputs/expenses. Which in this case would be time/labour. Most volume guys would likely conveyor to heaps then load truck or turn heaps over with loader bucket if they were trying to get it to dry some. I think.


----------



## Mike Van (Jan 26, 2019)

what a great machine - If the operator didn't have to walk so far, he could bury the guy stacking - The 2 minute mark was a battle, but we've all been there, done that -


----------



## cantoo (Jan 26, 2019)

Jim, I put the wood I sell in stacks because I work by myself and don’t need the extra labor of stacking. I also have an almost ideal location on a windy, raised piece of ground with no trees around. I’m also selling ash which is fairly dry anyway. I use mostly body wood to sell and keep the limbs etc for my own OWB. It sits in the pile for several months and for ash that’s all it really needs. I just bought 200 black plastic crate lids and intend to drop the wood onto them to keep it off the ground, a bit of an experiment for me. I would keep that neighbour around, he’s got a good back.


----------



## panolo (Jan 26, 2019)

That video is the best one I have seen on the box wedge. Impressive! What kind of wood are you splitting?


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Jan 26, 2019)

Mike Van said:


> what a great machine - If the operator didn't have to walk so far, he could bury the guy stacking - The 2 minute mark was a battle, but we've all been there, done that -



I was thinking the same thing. If the guy loading rounds had a pickaroon that would help. Or if the logs were being loaded onto a trailer or wagon and being bucked up there. That would reduce time and bending.


----------



## woodchuckcanuck (Jan 26, 2019)

Panolo, I'm splitting maple, yellow birch and some white birch.

That piece that got hung up, that happened mostly because it was cut crooked. 

We're getting set up now in the yard to block the logs and they will fall right to the splitter at waist height. Small improvements being done each day to smooth out the workflow.


----------



## woodchuckcanuck (Jan 26, 2019)

Cantoo, usually its just the missus and I that are working. The neighbor likes to help out, same with my other neighbours. They will work for their next year's firewood 

I'll be raising the pallet a foot or so off the ground (stack up a couple pallets) so that there is less bending.


----------



## KiwiBro (Jan 26, 2019)

woodchuckcanuck said:


> Small improvements being done each day to smooth out the workflow.


The Kaizen mindset. I eliminate one bottleneck and it exposes another. Rinse and repeat then go full circle and start it all over again. Even tiny things make a difference.


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Jan 26, 2019)

Thanks woodchuckcanuck for posting.
Following the last couple comments...


KiwiBro said:


> The Kaizen mindset.


Had to look that up. 
Twenty five years ago we spent a weeks vacation at a friends parents beach house on Tybee Island, near Savanna, Georgia.
After the kids were asleep we would sit on the porch and read late into the night, enjoying the ocean sea beeze, sounds, and smells. There was a book shelf that travelers could take and leave books from. 
The one I found was about a guy who worked for large company that was going to shut down a plant. They gave him, one of the younger bosses, a time period to turn things around, six month, nine months or something.
He started by talking to the plant personal, the machine operators, the fork lift drivers, the janitors. Actually, he asked questions and "listened", because who better knows than the guy doing the job to trouble shoot whats really going on. The employees, not management had a wealth of hands on, day to day, experience.There were bottle necks. Old retired machines were found and dug out of storage and set up next to new machines where needed, and the bottle necks were solved. No, the bottleneck moved! People behind the bottle neck would shift to other production that went int inventory. The old purpose was to keep people "busy". He eliminated that, and lots of warehouse inventory. He fought old time top down management ideas from old timers. And he turned it around. 
I was hoping the authors name was Kaizen when I read your post. But of course it wasn't.
In addition to asking myself, "What do I need?", or need to do, I often ask, " What don't I need?"or need to do. 
That's how I came to running the splitter and conveyor when cutting rounds instead of using a staging table for rounds.


----------



## kevin j (Jan 26, 2019)

Sandhill Crane said:


> Thanks woodchuckcanuck for posting.
> Following the last couple comments...
> 
> books from.
> The one I found was about a guy who worked for large company that was going to shut down a plant. They g of using a staging table for rounds.



was it ‘The Goal’ by Eli (goldblatt or something)? a classic. 1980’s i think. 
calling his old college physics professor and going on a hike with Boy Scouts? 

One of the major points of ‘the goal’ is by ferreting out bottlenecks you move the bottleneck to somewhere else but also by focusing on the long-term larger goal what appears to be an improvement in the small local area may not be improvement or maybe irrelevant. 

kaizen japanese term continuous improvement or something like that.


----------



## KiwiBro (Jan 26, 2019)

Sandhill Crane said:


> That's how I came to running the splitter and conveyor when cutting rounds instead of using a staging table for rounds.


 Please can you tell us more about this? I didn't realise you'd eliminated the round-cutting table.

That story you wrote reminds me of a fellow that posts on here occasionally and was that young manager given a short time to turn a company around. In his case it was a pet food company. He went through everything with a fresh set of eyes, convinced a board to fund his plans and turned that company into I think it was the second or third biggest pet food company in the UK (or it might have even been Europe, I can't recall). For the last few years he has been focusing his attention on the firewood game and it's been a genuine privilege to see someone with the funding and frankly, gonads, take some of my advice, mix it with his own very capable thinking and create a quite special firewood venture. He'll succeed beyond anything I could ever do. He's that type to just get it done, find a solution, find a better way, and keep finding better ways. You know, he was mocked a wee bit or at least challenged by some on here when he first started posting because they couldn't get their heads around the level he was thinking on and the scale he had in mind. Now he's doing more than many if not most of the mockers combined.


----------



## KiwiBro (Jan 26, 2019)

kevin j said:


> kaizen japanese term continuous improvement or something like that.


 Yes and if I'm not mistaken taught them by an American, Dr Deming, after WWII. My memory is a little hazy but I seem to recall he wasn't as revered back home for his work in this area as he became overseas.

Much like our own Arthur Lydiard who was maligned by and developed a serious disliking for, the sporting officialdom of the day here, when they simply wouldn't give him the respect he and his coaching results deserved. He had to go overseas, be wildly appreciated for his talents, before gaining an ounce of respect from many back home. Many here thought him and his methods eccentric at best while others considered him a laughing stock. But results don't lie and he proved every doubter wrong. His methods even today are still the backbone of nearly every physical conditioning program for all sorts of sports worldwide. It just took sport science a decade or so to prove in the lab what he had already proven for himself and his athletes over time.

The world needs the mavericks, the left-field thinkers just as much as it needs the regimented foot soldiers.


----------



## woodchuckcanuck (Jan 26, 2019)

Cody said:


> ... so it could be pulled behind an ATV. ...



You are going to want a stout 4 wheeler to pull this 12-22 around. I've got a Kodiak 400 and takes much of what it has in HP to pull it up a hill. You will also need a riser hitch because on most quads the ball is low and this splitter needs good hitch height so that the bottom of the wedge does not strike the ground. And if you are going down a steep incline make sure your brakes are in good shape. This splitter is well in excess of 1,000 lbs.


----------



## Cody (Jan 27, 2019)

woodchuckcanuck said:


> You are going to want a stout 4 wheeler to pull this 12-22 around. I've got a Kodiak 400 and takes much of what it has in HP to pull it up a hill. You will also need a riser hitch because on most quads the ball is low and this splitter needs good hitch height so that the bottom of the wedge does not strike the ground. And if you are going down a steep incline make sure your brakes are in good shape. This splitter is well in excess of 1,000 lbs.



The PS is what I was thinking of to pull behind an atv, you're correct that the eastonmade splitters are no lightweights. As far as atv's go, I've got an AC 650 H1, generally if I can't move it in two wheel drive then I better not attempt it period.


----------



## woodchuckcanuck (Jan 27, 2019)

Cody said:


> The PS is what I was thinking of to pull behind an atv, ....



Check out http://www.timberdevil.com/en/ which offers self driving platforms using hydraulics. Its essentially the same as PS.


----------



## woodchuckcanuck (Jan 28, 2019)

Another splitting session earlier today with our EastonMade spltiter.


----------



## lknchoppers (Jan 29, 2019)

I like that box wedge setup.


----------



## sb47 (Jan 29, 2019)

lknchoppers said:


> I like that box wedge setup.



Me to. nice uniform splits.


----------



## sb47 (Jan 29, 2019)

woodchuckcanuck said:


> Another splitting session earlier today with our EastonMade spltiter.





Nice teamwork.


----------



## woodchuckcanuck (Jan 30, 2019)

Here's the 6 way wedge


----------



## lknchoppers (Jan 30, 2019)

How many tons is that ram? The thing I like about the box wedge is how it handles large rounds, you just pull the piece back in splitting position.


----------



## woodchuckcanuck (Jan 30, 2019)

No clue as to the ton rating. All I know is it will split whatever I put on it. That's enough for me.


----------



## Natster (Jan 31, 2019)

I would like to see an eastonmade, with unsplit wood, all ready to go, on a table chute, feeding it to the operator. And, someone else stacking. And a stopwatch running....


----------



## woodchuckcanuck (Jan 31, 2019)

Natster said:


> I would like to see an eastonmade, with unsplit wood, all ready to go, on a table chute, feeding it to the operator. And, someone else stacking. And a stopwatch running....



Unless your setup is like that, otherwise you'd be comparing apples to oranges. For us, our previous splitter was a SplitFire 255, which in its own right, is a quick splitter. This this one easily triples the speed, while also being at a more comfortable working height.


----------



## cantoo (Jan 31, 2019)

Watching the videos the splitter is the fastest part of the process. Cutting rounds can be sped up with equipment but stacking will always be manual, only way to speed that up is more hands. That's why the big guys go to conveyors with big piles or metal crates or big bags. A person could have a perfect setup but pay back would be years. With my setup I can get a lot of wood up the conveyor but there is no way that I'm stacking it. I sometimes use my loader and load 16" rounds onto the dump trailer and use the hoist to dump them onto the table. Or if I'm in a hurry I just push them up to the splitter with the loader and handbomb them onto the table. I can split two lengths at a time on that 36" splitter.


----------



## Wood Hound (Jan 31, 2019)

Hey,how about more pictures of your machine???


----------



## cantoo (Jan 31, 2019)

York, here is the thread with most of the build. https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/36-splitter-build.289670/
This pile is about 120 logs that were 13'2" then cut into 16" rounds. About 2 days splitting for me. I have since converted the conveyor to gas powered.


----------



## Wood Hound (Jan 31, 2019)

Thanks,for the link...


----------



## Camper (Mar 3, 2019)

woodchuckcanuck said:


> Here's the 6 way wedge


----------



## Wowzer (Mar 4, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> You offered this to me at a cost of $32000. We have tried alternatives. I have a tremendous amount of experience in the design and fabrication of this equipment. UHMW (teflon) is far to soft and doesn't last at all even under normal conditions, Rollers dont work because they seize. The only other better alternative to phenolic that I know of is brass. I have looked into this. The cost is 20x that of phenolic. Bells has processors with thousands of hours on the original phenolic. I just don't see the advantage of driving the cost of the machine up that much for such little gain.



I used to install floor liners in the back of Dump trailers, and gravel hoppers and other machines that needed abrasion resistance. 

I have one question do you know if you where actually getting UHMW when you ordered it, HMW looks the same and smells the same but defiantly doesn't hold up the same, I've seen people sell HMW liners, as UHMW for more profits.......... I do believe the only way to tell the difference I've been told is by putting it in a pail of water to figure out the density, I don't know how accurate that is though - That info came from a Mennonite 

That also being said, I've been looking at the design of the pusher, and yes the bolt holds would move a bit and with heat the product will grow, if you put a sheet of 4'x8' on the ground it will grow a good 1/2" just with the heat of the sun, you almost have to put the pusher into the plastic like a shoe, and then hold hold it in place with the bolts, if you wanted to look at a design change sometime


----------



## dstrick (Mar 6, 2019)

Wowzer said:


> I used to install floor liners in the back of Dump trailers, and gravel hoppers and other machines that needed abrasion resistance.
> 
> I have one question do you know if you where actually getting UHMW when you ordered it, HMW looks the same and smells the same but defiantly doesn't hold up the same, I've seen people sell HMW liners, as UHMW for more profits.......... I do believe the only way to tell the difference I've been told is by putting it in a pail of water to figure out the density, I don't know how accurate that is though - That info came from a Mennonite
> 
> That also being said, I've been looking at the design of the pusher, and yes the bolt holds would move a bit and with heat the product will grow, if you put a sheet of 4'x8' on the ground it will grow a good 1/2" just with the heat of the sun, you almost have to put the pusher into the plastic like a shoe, and then hold hold it in place with the bolts, if you wanted to look at a design change sometime



Acetal Copolymer might be suitable for the application.
https://www.plasticsintl.com/shop-by-material/acetal-copolymer


----------



## Wowzer (Mar 7, 2019)

dstrick said:


> Acetal Copolymer might be suitable for the application.
> https://www.plasticsintl.com/shop-by-material/acetal-copolymer



that stuff looks pretty cool. I'm not reading it's UV Stable though I think that would be about the only thing it's missing.


----------



## PMM810 (Mar 16, 2019)

Waltzie said:


> On a side note... I saw they were selling Osage Orange for $500 a cord.
> 
> Is that realistic?
> 
> I enjoy burning the occasional odd piece I get, but don’t think I would pay a premium for it.


That seems really high. I pay $170 / cord for oak, ash and hickory.

I am Looking for a face cord of Osage Orange, Mulberry, Locust and/or Red Oak if anyone knows where I can get some in NW Ohio


----------



## william mrazik (Jul 13, 2019)

woodchipper95 said:


> View attachment 543003
> View attachment 543004
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with one of these machines? I talked to the guy and he was very responsive and helpful. They design seems to be way better than all other 'buy-able' splitters.
> ...


Hi I met Andrew at the 2019 Bangor Maine show we bought a 22 28 with the six way wedge and bought a 8 way and a 12 way it's a awsome splitter two weeks later we bought a stk 24 conveyer the splitter puts out so much wood one man can't keep up with moving it out of the way conveyer needed


----------



## jrider (Jul 14, 2019)

Have any videos?


----------



## homemade (Jul 14, 2019)

Building a splitter to handle the input is the easy part. Getting enough help to handle the output is always tough.


----------



## dstrick (Jul 14, 2019)

william mrazik said:


> Hi I met Andrew at the 2019 Bangor Maine show we bought a 22 28 with the six way wedge and bought a 8 way and a 12 way it's a awsome splitter two weeks later we bought a stk 24 conveyer the splitter puts out so much wood one man can't keep up with moving it out of the way conveyer needed



I’m looking at the 9-16 for the home fire needs and sell off a few cord locally a year. It looks like good single handed machine. I’d just be the only owner on the west coast with one.


----------



## gmissed (Mar 21, 2020)

dstrick said:


> I’m looking at the 9-16 for the home fire needs and sell off a few cord locally a year. It looks like good single handed machine. I’d just be the only owner on the west coast with one.


 Looks like you ended up with a Wolfe Ridge. Your signature says a 22c, how do you like it? What was the reason for not getting an Eastonmade?


----------



## dstrick (Mar 28, 2020)

gmissed said:


> Looks like you ended up with a Wolfe Ridge. Your signature says a 22c, how do you like it? What was the reason for not getting an Eastonmade?


The weight, the cost, made in USA, Outdoors with the Morgan’s, were the deciding factors. I’ve split 25 and sold 17 cord since I received it in January. It has been a great machine. I will make it pay for itself and my new dump trailer by fall.


----------



## jrider (Mar 28, 2020)

dstrick said:


> The weight, the cost, made in USA, Outdoors with the Morgan’s, were the deciding factors. I’ve split 25 and sold 17 cord since I received it in January. It has been a great machine. I will make it pay for itself and my new dump trailer by fall.



Looks good. Is that poplar you’re splitting?


----------



## dstrick (Mar 28, 2020)

jrider said:


> Looks good. Is that poplar you’re splitting?


I only gather Douglas fir and big leaf maple. Random local hardwoods would be low volume that I’d burn at home. Alder poplar cedar cottonwood etc. I don’t waste my energy on.


----------

